# Neue AMD-Folie mit Bulldozer-Benchmarks aufgetaucht



## Headologic (24. September 2011)

Wie wir alle wissen, hat OBR negative Schlagzeilen bezüglich des FX-Modells veröffentlicht. 
Nun hat man eine AMD-Folie entdeckt, die Benchmark-Werte eines Bulldozers im Vergleich zu einem i7-980X i7-2600K enthalten. 
Im Übrigen macht AMD in einem Diagramm klar, dass beim Rechnerkauf von FX-Prozessor mit weniger Anschaffungskosten zu rechnen ist als ein Intel-System. 
Über die Preise und Benchmarks lässt sich streiten! Wichtig ist nur, wenn das Produkt fertig ist, muss Marc gleich an den Prüfstand 

Auffällig bei der letzten Folie ist neben der unterschiedlichen RAM-Konfiguration beider Systeme die Grafikkarte. Entweder scheint es sich um einen Tipp-Fehler zu handeln oder gleich Absicht.
Zudem steht unten in roter Schrift: "Under Embargo until 12. Oktober 2011". Darauf dürfte zu schliessen sein, dass der angekündigte Termin für den Auftakt des Bulldozer korrekt sein dürfte.

PS:
User "bulldozer" hat eine Folie gepostet, die ein Diagramm von Grafikkarten mit Eyefinity in Verbindung mit einem FX-Prozzi darstellt.
User "boxleitnerb" hat die PC-Konfiguration von AMD gepostet. Diese wurde von OBR bearbeitet um einen Bereich einzukasteln.

Bezüglich einer Folie, in welcher die Bezeichnung "Mandelbrot" auftaucht: Mandelbrot ist eine Benchsoftware. 
Hier ist der passende Link vom AMD-Blog Mandelbrot and 16-bit fixed point multiplies ( Part I ) | AMD Developer Central
inklusive diesem Link: http://developer.amd.com/documentation/articles/pages/826200458.aspx

Quelle: Hardwareluxx - AMD-Benchmarks - FX-8150 auf einem Level mit Core i7-980X und Core i7-2600K?

Fotos:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Star_KillA (24. September 2011)

Wenn das das Flagschiff ist , ist das immernoch nicht berrauschend.


----------



## xTc (24. September 2011)

Naja, Hersteller-Folien halt.
Wobei die Spiele-Benchmarks mal wieder garnichts aussagen, da 1920*1080 gebencht wurde. 

Und der Vergleich zu i7-980X naja.... Es gibt auch einen i7-980 und der lässt sich auch ohne freien Mutlti sehr gut übertakten...


----------



## quantenslipstream (24. September 2011)

Star_KillA schrieb:


> Wenn das das Flagschiff ist , ist das immernoch nicht berrauschend.


 
Wieso?
Der Phenom ist teilweise um 50% langsamer, wenn Bulldozer aufschließen kann, ist das eine beachtliche Entwicklung.
Und wenn dann der Preis noch stimmt, die Boards sind ja nicht teuer, ist das schon mal ein gutes Argument.


----------



## turbosnake (24. September 2011)

@xTc
Warum ist das so, dass es nichts aussagt?
 1920*1080 ist doch die heute übliche Auflösung bei 24".


----------



## Julianus2008 (24. September 2011)

Wenn man mal auf die dritte Folie, die mit den Preisen, guckt, dann sieht man, dass auch auf den Folien der Preis für das Topmodell bei ca. 245$ liegt, das scheint ja wirklich zu stimmen, das gefällt mir!


----------



## razzor1984 (24. September 2011)

Dann wart ich noch ein bisschen wie sich denn die Preis von SB entwickln weil ich liebeugel mit dem I5 /2500k und villeicht gibts ja dann die gleiche Leistung nur billiger


----------



## PsychoQeeny (24. September 2011)

... am besten ist die Folie, wo der RAM für das 1366ger Sys. gleich mal 100% mehr kostet und vergessen wurde das es einen i7 980(ohne X) für 490€ gibt .
Aber die Folie "Mandelbrot" muß mir mal wer erklären... ehm was für ein Brot ???


----------



## sfc (24. September 2011)

Sieht doch gar nicht soo schlecht aus. Aber kaufentscheidende Benchmarks überlasse ich voll und ganz Marc. Der testet seriöser als OBR und AMD


----------



## DarkMo (24. September 2011)

turbo94740 schrieb:


> @xTc
> Warum ist das so, dass es nichts aussagt?
> 1920*1080 ist doch die heute übliche Auflösung bei 24".


 weil bei sowas eher die gpu limiert. limitiert die gpu nur früh genug, kann auch nen pentium4 mit nem aktuellen teil mithalten ^^


----------



## xdevilx (24. September 2011)

ich sehe  da nur eines. der vergleich vom FX mit nem  980x und der dusqualifiziert das komplett. den auch ein normaler 980er würde das gleiche liefern für weniger   und warum is intel speicher teurer als amd?  ebenfalls  schwachsinn


----------



## ASD_588 (24. September 2011)

die leistung in den programmen kan sich zeigen lassen.


----------



## razzor1984 (24. September 2011)

Mich würd viel mehr interessieren wie der Verbrauch und das OC-Potential ist  - weiters welchen Konkurenten bekommt der I5-2500k und wie schauen die Preise aus ^^
Weil dann bau ich glaubich erst den Pc fix & fertig ZAM ^^


----------



## Memphys (24. September 2011)

xdevilx schrieb:


> ich sehe  da nur eines. der vergleich vom FX mit nem  980x und der dusqualifiziert das komplett. den auch ein normaler 980er würde das gleiche liefern für weniger   und warum is intel speicher teurer als amd?  ebenfalls  schwachsinn


 
Ich gehe davon aus das das auf die Triple Kits bezogen ist - die kosten lustigerweise ja teilweise direkt das doppelte als Dual-Kits. Hat AMD halt genutzt, weil wegen gutes Licht und so, zählt aber nicht wirklich.


----------



## derP4computer (24. September 2011)

Für mich ist AMD mit dem Bulldozer die bessere Wahl.
Es freut mich einfach riesig, daß sie so viel aufgeholt haben.
Immer weiter so Leute.


----------



## Verminaard (24. September 2011)

Memphys schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus das das auf die Triple Kits bezogen ist - die kosten lustigerweise ja teilweise direkt das doppelte als Dual-Kits. Hat AMD halt genutzt, weil wegen gutes Licht und so, zählt aber nicht wirklich.


 
Jo aber wird dann wahrscheinlich oft von Leuten, die den Bulldozer gern besser darstellen wollen, als er ist, als Argument genutzt.
Das Einzige was ich da sehe ist, das AMD zu vermitteln versucht, das man mit dem neuen AMD Produkt, die gleiche Leistung nur 800$ billiger als mit dem Intelpentand bekommt.
Leider wird hier alles was der Bulldozer gut kann mit einem 2600k/2500k verglichen, Spiele mit einem 980X mit einer GPU Limitierenden Aufloesung. Der Preis natuerlich auch mit dem 980X. 
Ich find diese Art der Darstellung seitens AMD nicht wirklich vorteilhaft. Mit persoenlich wird nur vermittelt, das AMD mit dem Bulldozer leider doch nicht der erhoffte große Wurf gelungen ist.

Immerhin werden so genug "Argumente" an AMD-Lastige User geliefert.

mfG
V.


----------



## bulldozer (24. September 2011)

selbst bei den Multithreaded Apps ist der 2600k in 4 von 8 getesteten Programmen schneller, bei 2 weiteren gleich auf und 2mal ist der Bulldozer schneller.
Wenigstes bei Programmen die viele Kerne nutzen hätte ich mehr erwartet :/

Hier noch eine Folie die im Anfangspost fehlt:
http://img.donanimhaber.com/images/haber/amdfxpressdeck_11a_dh_fx57.jpg

Eyefinity Leistung im Vergleich zu einem 2500k


----------



## Charlie Harper (24. September 2011)

razzor1984 schrieb:


> Mich würd viel mehr interessieren wie der Verbrauch und das OC-Potential ist  - weiters welchen Konkurenten bekommt der I5-2500k und wie schauen die Preise aus ^^
> Weil dann bau ich glaubich erst den Pc fix & fertig ZAM ^^


 
Der FX 8150 soll anfangs ca. 240 Dollar kosten. Rechne also mal mit so ca. 220 bis 240€. Dann nochn Board für 150€, Ram 60 bis 100€ und ne Grafikkarte für 200€..
Also von der Plattform her, schenken sich Intel und AMD da nicht viel. Ein gutes S.1155 Board bekommt man ja schon für unter 150€, der 2600K liegt bei ca. 240€, also von daher gibts da erst mal keinen großen Vorteil für AMD. Anderst formuliert: Du kommst mit einem SB-System genauso gut und günstig davon wie mit einem BD-System, mindestens. Es spielt zwar kaum eine Rolle, aber bei SB hast du auch noch eine integrierte GPU und 30 Watt weniger TDP. Beim OC-Potential dürften die beiden CPUs sich nichts schenken. Mit nem 2600K kommt man mit Luftkühlung locker auf 4,5 GHz, mit Wasser sogar auf 5 GHz ohne Probleme. 
Ich würde also nicht einfach sagen: "So die BD-CPUs kommen, jetzt kauf Ich mir auch eine."

Man nimmt halt das was am besten ist. AMD kann viel behaupten und den Benches würde Ich auch nicht unbedingt vertrauen. Allein schon die Spieleperformance in einer Auflösung von 1920*1080 zu testen zeugt nicht gerade von Professionalität. Wie schon gesagt, da limitiert die GPU zu stark als dass man da Rückschlüsse auf die Performance einer CPU führen könnte. Wie man auf der Folie sieht, liegt der 8150 in fast allen Spielen gleich auf mit dem i7 980X. Einzig in ein, zwei Spielen liegt der FX vorne, was aber dem leicht höheren Takt geschuldet sein dürfte. 

Wenn du da wirklich ne Aussage treffen wolltest, müsstest du schon in 800*600 Benchen, denn dann würde die CPU limitieren. 
Aber Herstellerbenches traue Ich sowieso nicht. Erst wenn die Benches von einer neutralen Quelle kommen, kann man ihnen glauben. 

Ob die Bullis dann wirklich die Preis/Leistungs-Sieger sein werden? Intel muss nur den Preis leicht senken und schon ist AMD's Vorteil dahin. AMD müsste dann die Preise weiter senken, was AMD mehr schaden würde als Intel. Auch wenn es sich um eher kleine Margen handelt, es wäre ein Verlust für AMD. Intel könnte die paar Euro Preisunterschied zum jeweiligen AMD-Konkurenten leichter auffangen. Was also, wenn ein FX 8150 230€ kostet und der 2600K aktuell für rund 240€ zu haben ist? Da ist der Preisvorteil für AMD von vorn herein schon gering, 10€ sind nicht die Welt. AMD senkt den Preis also auf 200€, dann beträgt der Unterschied 40€. Intel reagiert und senkt den Preis des 2600K auf 220€, der Preisunterschied beträgt 20€. Okay, 20€ sind 20€ aber von einem großen Preisvorteil kann man nicht sprechen. Man muss sich ja auch mal die Werte abseits der Performance anschauen. TDP, zusätzliche Features, usw. Da hat Intel zwei Vorteile: die iGPU und die geringere TDP. Die Entscheidung dürfte also gar nicht soo leicht sein, wie manche vielleicht glauben. Vielleicht senkt Intel den Preis auch weiter ab, wer weiß? So billig wie die Phenoms wird AMD die BDs auch nicht verkaufen wollen. Immerhin kommt man ja fast an den 2600K ran. Und wie gesagt, beide Plattformen sind gleich teuer. Sowohl ein gutes Z68 als auch ein 990FX-Board bekommt man für 150€. 

Ich denke der FX 8150 wird bei 230€ liegen und diesen Preis auch dauerhaft halten. Von der Performance ist der 2600K leicht besser, er hat auch die geringere TDP und eine GPU. Ich denke dass hauptsächlich AMD-Fans zu den Bullis greifen werden. Dass so wie bei den Phenoms, Leute die Bullis wegen dem günstigen Preis kaufen, sehe Ich eher weniger. Gleiches gilt für die Plattform allgemein, da hat AMD auch kaum Vorteile.

Die Folie mit dem Preisvergleich ist totaler Quatsch. AMD müsste den Vergleich mit einem S.1155-System ziehen, aber das ließe sich ja schlecht präsentieren, da AMD dort kaum einen Vorteil hätte.

@bulldozer: Bei der Folie kann auch etwas nicht stimmen. Ein BD-System wird bei Eyefinity kaum 110% vor einem SB-System liegen. So stark wie die GPU da limitiert kann das einfach nicht sein.


----------



## bulldozer (24. September 2011)

xdevilx schrieb:


> ich sehe da nur eines. der vergleich vom FX mit nem 980x und der dusqualifiziert das komplett. den auch ein normaler 980er würde das gleiche liefern für weniger  und warum is intel speicher teurer als amd? ebenfalls schwachsinn


 
Jop, aber selbst ein 980 wäre schwachsinn.
Man hätte einfach ein 2500k als Vergleich nehmen können. Der ist in Spielen schneller als ein 980x und im Gesamtpaket ungefähr genauso teuer wie der FX-8150. Somit hätte man mehr Spieleleistung zu gleichem Preis..
Das "800$ günstiger bei gleicher Leistung" Argument von AMD ist wirklich eine dreiste Verarsche.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (24. September 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Der FX 8150 soll anfangs ca. 240 Dollar kosten. Rechne also mal mit so ca. 220 bis 240€



Wie kommt ihr immer auf son Unsinn? Meinst du das der Bulldozer in den USA schlechter ist als bei uns? Wenn er da nämlich mit 245$ gegen 300$ vom SB gesetzt ist,
 wird es bei uns nicht anderst... ein Vergleich zum 2600k Release ist da nicht möglich --> weil er der Platzhirsch war(da konnten die EU Händler schön abzocken) .



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Da ist der Preisvorteil für AMD von vorn  herein schon gering, 10€ sind nicht die Welt. AMD senkt den Preis also  auf 200€, dann beträgt der Unterschied 40€. Intel reagiert und senkt den  Preis des 2600K auf 220€, der Preisunterschied beträgt 20€. Okay, 20€  sind 20€ aber von einem großen Preisvorteil kann man nicht sprechen.



Du scheinst Intel nicht zu kennen, die werden absolut nix am Preis machen --> Intel = Markenfirma die was auf ihr Produkt hält, und es Qualitativ Hoch halten tut(für die dummen hört sich das vieleicht wie Fanboylabern an, aber wer sich mit Topmarken auskennt weiß was ich meine) , Intel läßt lieber seine Produkte Teuer auslaufen und bringt was besseres(& die Quali ist Hochgehalten) als sich den Zettel , Billigfirma anheften zu lassen


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> ... am besten ist die Folie, wo der RAM für das 1366ger Sys. gleich mal 100% mehr kostet und vergessen wurde das es einen i7 980(ohne X) für 490€ gibt .


 
Wer weiß, wie alt die Folie ist, vielleicht gab es den 980X zu der Zeit eben als X und noch nicht ohne diesem.


----------



## GoldenMic (25. September 2011)

Wenn ich die Folie sehe, in der über die Systempreise gesprochen wird, bekomm ich das Kotzen.

Aber warum nicht? Blenden wo man nur kann. Wenn man sonst mit nichts aufwarten kann, dann eben so.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (25. September 2011)

Und was ist "Mandelbrot" ???? Schmeckt das ...?Oder will AMD mit dieser Folie zeigen, das der Bulldozer 1000% schneller ein Brot schmieren kann als SB ?


----------



## da_exe (25. September 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Der FX 8150 soll anfangs ca. 240 Dollar kosten. Rechne also mal mit so ca. 220 bis 240€. Dann nochn Board für 150€, Ram 60 bis 100€ und ne Grafikkarte für 200€..
> Also von der Plattform her, schenken sich Intel und AMD da nicht viel. Ein gutes S.1155 Board bekommt man ja schon für unter 150€, der 2600K liegt bei ca. 240€, also von daher gibts da erst mal keinen großen Vorteil für AMD. Anderst formuliert: Du kommst mit einem SB-System genauso gut und günstig davon wie mit einem BD-System, mindestens. Es spielt zwar kaum eine Rolle, aber bei SB hast du auch noch eine integrierte GPU und 30 Watt weniger TDP. Beim OC-Potential dürften die beiden CPUs sich nichts schenken. Mit nem 2600K kommt man mit Luftkühlung locker auf 4,5 GHz, mit Wasser sogar auf 5 GHz ohne Probleme.
> Ich würde also nicht einfach sagen: "So die BD-CPUs kommen, jetzt kauf Ich mir auch eine."



Du mutierst auch langsam zum AMD hater was ? 
Ich weiss ja nich wo du einkaufst oder wie du Suchmaschinen benutzt aber deine Preiskalkulation der AMD Plattform is mal leicht an den Haaren herbeigezogen nur ums klein reden zu können...
Board geht ab 70€ los und ist schon mindestens so gut ausgestattet wie Intelbretter aber 90€, dann RAM... ich seh bei Geizhals 8GB Kits die bei 35€ losgehn... und wieso du Graka aufzählst bleibt mir ein Rätsel, denn die meisten werden wohl ne halbwegs Vernünftige haben, denn hier gehts ja anscheinend um den Plattformvergleich... Und Geld sparen bedeutet Preis/Leistung besser, egal wie du es drehen willst mit plötzlichen Preissenkungen seitens Intel die AMD ja ruinieren würden
Ich könnts dir ja jetzt vorrechnen, aber es ist doch schon so offensichtlich, das wenn die Preise vom 8150 unterhalb des 2600er liegen, das P/L Verhältnis wieder auf AMDs Seite is.
Basierend natürlich auf deinen gleichen wilden Spekulationen  
Und zum Thema GPU Limitierung... hier kommt doch ständig von #Intelusern, das mit ner Sandy CPU ein Meilenweiter Unterschied zu Phenom CPUs is bei gleichen Vorraussetzungen is... Jetzt haben solche Tests also keine Aussage mehr, weils kein Unterschied zwischen Sandy und Bulldozer gibt ? hmmm
Hab jetzt keinen Bock deinen ganzen Post auseinander zu nehmen, der Anfang hat mir schon gereicht. Denn der strotzt ja nur so basierend auf eher unglaubwürdige benches wie du ja diesen Herstellervergleich auch siehst....
Von dem gehate werden CPUs auch nich schlechter, oder wie  sich langsam zeigt, doch besser als von den meisten angenommen bzw befürchtet.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (25. September 2011)

da_exe schrieb:


> Und zum Thema GPU Limitierung... hier kommt doch ständig von  #Intelusern, das mit ner Sandy CPU ein Meilenweiter Unterschied zu  Phenom CPUs is



Naja, im GPU Limit würde auch ein E8400~ 4ghz reichen um alles Zocken zu können ... dazu braucht man nichtmal einen x4 



da_exe schrieb:


> Und Geld sparen bedeutet Preis/Leistung besser, egal wie du es drehen  willst mit plötzlichen Preissenkungen seitens Intel die AMD ja ruinieren  würden



Wozu? 
Intel braucht AMD, darum lassen sie ihnen soviel zum Leben es reicht (wenn es sein muß auch per spende  )


----------



## da_exe (25. September 2011)

Mir is auch klar, das die Auflösung hätte runter geschraubt werden müssen, um ein Eundeutiges Ergebnis zu kriegen. 
Ändert aber nix an der Tatsache des es AMD anscheinend gelungen is mit den aktuellen Intel Performance CPUs wieder gleich zu ziehn. War ja mit den Phenoms ein wenig anders, worauf ja gern herumgeritten wurde/wird. Darauf wollt ich nur hindeuten 



> Wozu?
> Intel braucht AMD, darum lassen sie ihnen soviel zum Leben es reicht


man beachte den  Als wenn a. Intel krampfhaft versuchen würde unter AMDs Preise zu kommen, und b. dann ne Preissenkung AMD nich selbst kontern könnte ohne bankrott zu gehn..


----------



## GoldenMic (25. September 2011)

Ich finde es ist ein Fehler zu denken, dass das Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis bei AMD besser ist oder wäre.

Die Leistung ist ja eine Sache, da steht Intel ja zumeist dann doch besser dar.
Der nächste Punkt ist der Preis, der ist bei AMD meist geringer, da auch weniger Leistung.

Aber man muss sich doch auch mal die anderen Punkte ansehen:

Leistungsaufnahme: Da steht Intel zur Zeit ohne Frage besser dar, von AMD hat man da bisher noch nichts gesehen aber die DIE Size und die Spannung sprechen mmn dafür das die Leistungsaufnahme wieder höher ist bei gleicher Leistung.

Nächtser Punkt wäre die Abwärme, da steht Intel bei geringerer Leistungsaufnahme auch wieder besser dar, logisch.

Nächtser Punkt: Übertaktbarkeit.
Hole ich mir einen i5-2500k oder i7-2600k dann kann ich den auf 4-5Ghz übertakten, bei guter Luftkühlung. 
Übertaktet man jetzt einen i5-2500k auf 4,7Ghz sind das 30% mehr Leistung.

Was bietet AMD da? Das ist noch offen. Aber unter Luft sieht es auch nicht grade rosig aus wenn man sich die anderen Punkte ansieht.

Übrigens:
Ich finde durchaus, das es sich hierbei um ein gut ausgestattetes Z68 Board handelt:
ASRock Z68 Pro3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Edit:


PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Wozu?
> Intel braucht AMD, darum lassen sie ihnen soviel zum Leben es reicht (wenn es sein muß auch per spende  )



Wozu braucht Intel AMD?
Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit dem Kartellamt.
Das ist nur Panikmache.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (25. September 2011)

da_exe schrieb:


> Ändert aber nix an der Tatsache des es AMD anscheinend gelungen is mit den aktuellen Intel Performance CPUs wieder gleich zu ziehn. )



Mit welcher ? i5 Ok, das hätte man aber auch mit dem x6 gepackt ... aber wird so wie beim Ph1 sein, der BD2 wird da auch 30% drauf packen ...



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Wozu braucht Intel AMD?
> Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit dem Kartellamt.
> Das ist nur Panikmache.



Siehst du doch, muß ja einen Grund haben das Intel, AMD nicht aus das Desktop Segment rausschmeißt ...Ausserdem --> Konkurenz belebt das geschäft(sie sollte nur nicht "zu" stark werden) alter Leitspruch


----------



## Rizoma (25. September 2011)

mal ehrlich die werden die Benchmarks ja nicht mit einer lowend Grafikkarte gemacht haben von daher sehe ich 1080p Auflösung jetzt nicht wirklich als limitierend an. 

PS:Und der Post #24 gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## SwissGTO (25. September 2011)

AMD hat aufgeholt? Seh ich etwas anders. Immerhin wird der Bulldozer mit einem 1Jahr alten Modell von Intel verglichen. Und was ein Jahr in der IT Branche bedeutet weiss wohl jeder.


----------



## da_exe (25. September 2011)

@GoldenMic
Du bist auch son Kandidat... Auf was für Fakten berufst du dich denn ?
Wieso is bei Intel die Leistung immernoch besser?
Wieso ist der günstigere Preis kein Vorteil nur weils auf AMDs Seite is?
Wen interessiert die Abwärme wenn man den Boxed gegen nen halbwegs vernünftigen towerkühler/WaKü ausgetascuht hat?
Woher weisst du wie gut/schlecht man FX übertakten kann?
Woher weisst du was für einen Verbrauch Bulldozer hat?

Fragen über Fragen auf die du auch keine gesicherten Antworten hast...
Und jetzt bitte versuch/t mir nich krampfhaft ein : "Intel is so viel besser, AMD is einfach nur schlecht Battle" aufzuhalsen, ich hab besseres zu tun  Und Fanboy kannste eh stecken lassen, Objektivität pls


----------



## PsychoQeeny (25. September 2011)

Rizoma schrieb:


> PS:Und der Post #24 gefällt mir sehr gut



Das glaube ich dir sofort 



da_exe schrieb:


> Woher weisst du wie gut/schlecht man FX übertakten kann?



Das nennt sich TDP, die wird vom Hersteller festgesetzt (wieviel abwärme der Kühler zu bewälltigen hat) , und die 80watt vom Sandy (ohne IGP) sind da schon Deutlich unter den 125watt vom Bulli .
Und falls dir der Gedanke kommt --> Bulli konnten sie ja auf 8,4ghz übertakten, las dir gesagt sein das dieses auch mit einen Pentium ging, der ja ein Atomkraftwerk war(für Normaluser)


----------



## Rizoma (25. September 2011)

SwissGTO schrieb:


> AMD hat aufgeholt? Seh ich etwas anders. Immerhin wird der Bulldozer mit einem 1Jahr alten Modell von Intel verglichen. Und was ein Jahr in der IT Branche bedeutet weiss wohl jeder.


 Klar hat AMD aufgeholt auch wenn Intel jetzt bald mit I-Bridge kommt wird diese eher in Sachen IGP zu legen als in der CPU und und der Bulli2 ist ja auch schon für nächstes Jahr geplant und was IGP betrifft ist AMD Intel Nicht nur 1 Generation vor raus sondern eher Welten


----------



## razzor1984 (25. September 2011)

Ma das artet wieder zu nen klassenkampf aus INTEL vs AMD wtf ^^
Red ma  Tacheles wenn er da ist.
Es geht prinzipiel um ein SYS für meinen alten Herrn der eher das Augenmerk auf Photoshop und Umwandlung setzt ^^ Weiter muss bei ihm ein System immer so lang halten bis es nicht mehr geht deswegen is maximales P/L aufrüsten angesagt. Ich warte mal den Bulli ab und werde anschliesend abwegen, weil eine extra gpu wird er für Hd & Autocad + Photoshop net brauchen. Weiters hab ich noch in erinnerung ,dass der Bulli doch ne interne IGP hat oder irre ich mich dabei


----------



## da_exe (25. September 2011)

Ne, Bulldozer hat keine IGP.


----------



## razzor1984 (25. September 2011)

da_exe schrieb:


> Ne, Bulldozer hat keine IGP.


 Ah dann soll der nachfolger ne APU werden der verbesserte BD


----------



## da_exe (25. September 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Das glaube ich dir sofort
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was hat denn bitte die TDP, bis auf den Kühler der passen muss, mit dem Übertakten zu tun ??
Und wieso vergleichst du nen Pentium mit nem BD ? Architektur ?? lol? 
Sind wir jetzt aufeinmal in nem HWbot Thread und versuchen 8 GHZ mit LN2 zu schaffen ?


----------



## DarkMo (25. September 2011)

da_exe schrieb:


> Wen interessiert die Abwärme wenn man den Boxed gegen nen halbwegs vernünftigen towerkühler/WaKü ausgetascuht hat?


 der großteil aller leute macht sowas aber nich. die kaufen komplett-pc's, un was da an kühlern drin is, kannste dir an ner hand abzählen. aber gut, solchen leute is das sicher auch schnurtz pieps egal ^^ aber wenn der boxed kühler jier mehr leisten kann, isses halt nen vorteil. entweder brauch er ned so schnell zu dreh und bietet ne schönere geräuschkulisse, oder die cpu is bei gleichen werten kühler und hält besser oder oder.

aber hinter all dem steht immernoch: ordentliche benches abwarten. das amd (oder intel, die wären da ned besser ^^) im notfall aus ******** gold machen will is ja wohl klar. nur unabhängige benches zeigen einem wirklich, obs gold is oder ned... aber solche hersteller-benches sind doch natürlich geschickt gemacht, das es dem unbedarften laien alles toll vorkommt.


----------



## Rizoma (25. September 2011)

ne der Bulli hat keine IGP

hier gehst ja schlag auf schalg da war ich zu langsam 

EDIT: die Abwärme oder der Stomverbrauch interessiert doch eh so gut wie keinen User und wenn doch ist er mit nen Notebook wesentlich besser dran.


----------



## GoldenMic (25. September 2011)

da_exe schrieb:


> Du bist auch son Kandidat... Auf was für Fakten berufst du dich denn ?
> Wieso is bei Intel die Leistung immernoch besser?
> Wieso ist der günstigere Preis kein Vorteil nur weils auf AMDs Seite is?
> Wen interessiert die Abwärme wenn man den Boxed gegen nen halbwegs vernünftigen towerkühler/WaKü ausgetascuht hat?
> ...


 
Was bin ich denn für nen Kandidat? Bin ich so nen böser der das Kuschel Image von AMD angreift? Tut mir leid 

Wieso Intel bei der Leistung immernoch besser ist?
Mh waurm wohl. Bulldozer ist noch nicht da. Daher vllt? Und wenn er da ist kann er wohl auch nur in multithreadanwendungen mithalten - oder kannst du mir Gegenteiliges zeigen?
Die Pro takt Leistung ist immernoch auf Intels Seite, auch nach Bulli Release.

Wieso ist der günstigere Preis kein Vorteil nur weils auf AMDs Seite is?

AMD ist eben nicht günstiger, du bezahlst nur x-% weniger und bekommst dafür x-% weniger Leistung.
Das Preis/Leistung Verhältnis ist in etwa gleich. Je nachdem welche Faktoren man einbezieht vllt sogar auf Intel Seite(Stromverbrauch).

Wen interessiert die Abwärme wenn man den Boxed gegen nen halbwegs vernünftigen towerkühler/WaKü ausgetascuht hat?

Zum Beispiel Übertakter? Mit Luft kommst dann wohl bei Intel weiter. 

Woher weisst du wie gut/schlecht man FX übertakten kann?
News Bulldozer: AMD FX-8310P auf 5,1 GHz übertaktet - TweakPC Hardware Forum

Wären aber im Verhätlnis zum i5 oder i7 prozentual weniger. Und da weiß man dazu nichts über den Stromverbrauch.
Es ist nur eine bisherige Annahme meinerseits aber wie gesagt, Die Size und V-core sprechen eher gegen eine so hohes Übertaktungspotential unter Luft wie bei Intel.

Woher weisst du was für einen Verbrauch Bulldozer hat?
Hab ich dir bisher 2 Punkte zu geliefert. V-Core und Die Size. Es sind nur Vermutungen, aber gewisse andere Leute vermuten ja auch gern ins blaue hinein. Und wir wollen ja mal realistisch bleiben oder?


Und bevor du mir sagen willst das ich dich nicht Fanboy nennen soll - was ich nicht mache und nicht vorhabe - solltest du mal auf deine eigenen Formulierungen achten. Dazugenommen das extra erwähnen 

Aber ich bins ja gewohnt das ich mich gern als Fanboy beschimpfen lassen muss nur weil ich nicht die Meinung vertrete das AMD der Heilsbringer ist.


----------



## da_exe (25. September 2011)

Trinity is die nächste APU die rauskommt. Wohl mit verbesserten Bulldozer Kernen (Piledriver). Der Nachfolger vom Bulldozer sollte ja Komodo heissen und auch keine IGP haben, stattdessen kommt was namens Vishira oder so raus, wohl auch ohne IGP. Wenn ich mich recht erinner.
@GoldenMic...
Du bist son Kandidat wie CHarper.... Aber du bist auch son echt pentranter AMD hater.... Warum frag ich mich ständig... Kandidat sollte aber nich böse gemeint sein...

Lies dir nochmal deinen letzen Post durch bitte, und dann sag mir nochma in dem 2. das du nich Bulldozer und Sandy/whatever Intel CPUs vergleichst.
Jetzt is Intel also besser weil BD noch garnich da is... schon logisch irgendwie...
Und klar du kannst genauso wenig Gegenteiliges zeigen wie ich, also komm mir jetzt ma nich wieder mit Fakten dies garnich gibt. Du berufst dich doch ständig auf sowas.
Allein weil du mir mit OBR benches kommen willst, und die auch noch für voll nimmst, hab ich keinen Bock mehr heute mit dir zu diskutieren 

Ehrlich, komm mal mit vernünftigen Argumenten, das macht so keinen Spaß 


> AMD ist eben nicht günstiger, du bezahlst nur x-% weniger


Ich geb mir Mühe die AMD Fahne hoch zu halten, gib dir auch ein wenig Mühe bitte


----------



## Starless (25. September 2011)

125W TDP kann auch sein, dass es 1W mehr als 89W sind, und somit die nächsthöhere TDP klasse vergeben wird.
Fakt ist - es gibt keine verlässlichen unabhängigen Leistungsmessungen.
Und selbst wenn er nicht die erhoffte alles zermürbende Planierraupe ist, juckt das AMD viel weniger als euch.

Wir (OCler, "Experten", ...) sind wohl nur 0,x% (wenn nicht sogar weniger), jener Personen, die BD kaufen oder auch nicht.
99,9999% der CPUs werden auch nie übertaktet geschweige denn mit einem Customkühler versehen (es sei denn Computerläden stellen PC Angebote zusammen).

Der Ottonormalmensch sieht in der Werbung (wenn er nicht einfach in den Mediamarkt/Saturn/... geht und einfach einen Rechner kauft, bzw sich 5min mit dem Verkäufer unterhält) : 8 Kerne, 3,5GHz (vgl. Intel 4 Kerne 3,4GHz beim i7). Da spielt es absolut keine Rolle, wenn der Intel 200% schneller ist - die Zahlen sehen halt nunmal auf der Seite von AMD besser aus. Und es wird keiner jener Personen hier auf PCGH, CB oder sonstwo Benchmarks anschauen. Zu 100% Auslastung wird es ebenfalls nicht kommen - jenen Personen würde wohl auch ein X2 Athlon reichen.

Persönliche Meinung zu BD: Wenn der Preis für die Leistung passt - bitteschön. Ist doch egal ob er 20000 Kerne hat oder Einen. Wenn er 100€ kostet und dafür entsprechendes Leistet - mir solls recht sein.
Wenn ich AMD wäre würden mich die Enthusiasten wie hier im Forum nicht jucken, da sie umsatz-/gewinntechnisch keine Rolle für mich spielen)

Kriegt euch doch mal wieder ein. Ich könnt jeden Thread zu BD in nen Word Dokument packen und einfach immer und immer wieder hier einfügen - was andres/gscheites kommt eh nie bei raus.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (25. September 2011)

Starless schrieb:


> 99,9999% der CPUs werden auch nie übertaktet geschweige denn mit einem Customkühler versehen (es sei denn Computerläden stellen PC Angebote zusammen).
> 
> Der Ottonormalmensch sieht in der Werbung (wenn er nicht einfach in den Mediamarkt/Saturn/... geht und einfach einen Rechner kauft, bzw sich 5min mit dem Verkäufer unterhält) : 8 Kerne, 3,5GHz (vgl. Intel 4 Kerne 3,4GHz beim i7). Da spielt es absolut keine Rolle, wenn der Intel 200% schneller ist - die Zahlen sehen halt nunmal auf der Seite von AMD besser aus.



Das hat AMD mit seiner 6 kern Werbung auch nix gebracht, und ob beim MM Käufer 125watt besser ankommen als 95watt... das glaube ich nicht Tim 

Ups, schon so Spät ... nacht euch, ich muss weg


----------



## Rizoma (25. September 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Das hat AMD mit seiner 6 kern Werbung auch nix gebracht, und ob beim MM Käufer 125watt besser ankommen als 95watt... das glaube ich nicht Tim
> 
> Ups, schon so Spät ... nacht euch, ich muss weg



Ich hab noch nie jemanden bei MM gesehen der den Verkäufer gefragt hat wie viel TPD oder Strom der Prozessor hat bzw. verbraucht der verbaut wurde. Selbst bei Intel Prozessoren sieht man in den bunten Werbeblättchen keine TPD oder Stromverbrauchsangabe Angabe. Und warum? Weil es eben den Normalbürger nicht interessiert.
 Und das sich die Enthusiasten deswegen beschweren, kann ich auch nicht verstehen. Die haben oft eine Highend Grafikkarte oder sogar 2 die Fressen schon so viel Stom im Idle, das ist der unterschied zwischen Bulli oder SB nen Witz dagegen ist.


----------



## da_exe (25. September 2011)

Starless schrieb:


> 125W TDP kann auch sein, dass es 1W mehr als 89W sind, und somit die nächsthöhere TDP klasse vergeben wird.
> Fakt ist - es gibt keine verlässlichen unabhängigen Leistungsmessungen.
> Und selbst wenn er nicht die erhoffte alles zermürbende Planierraupe ist, juckt das AMD viel weniger als euch.
> 
> ...


/sign (vor allem der letzte Satz)


----------



## BlueLaser (25. September 2011)

BTT.

und wenns so weitergeht ist sofort zu


----------



## arcDaniel (25. September 2011)

Diese Spekulationen und schlechtmachen von AMD und vergleiche mit Intel.... irgendwann ist es auch genug. Für die Hersteller ist es ne Marketinggeschichte, um sich mit der Konkurenz zu vergleichen, ist halt so, interessiert mich aber eher weniger. Ich bin mir schon fast sicher, dass die die Solche Folien designen und das Marketing betreiben, Null Plan haben, was die einzeln Werte bedeuten, die Versuchen nur diese im besten Licht für ihren Arbeitgeben, darstehen zu lassen.

Ich kaufe AMD aus Gründen welch hier wahrscheinlich wenig gehör finden. Hat sich schon jemand angesehen, was AMD an Mitarbeitern und Finanziellen Mitteln zur Verfügung hat? Und dies mal mit Intel verglichen? Und wenn man dies betrachtet muss man AMD schon respekt Zollen, dass die mit vergleichbar wenigen Mitteln, doch sehr gute Produkte abliefern auch wenn sie Intel unterlegen sind. 

Zum Bulldozer selbst, sollte man Abwarten bis die ersten auf dem Markt sind und unter realen Bedingungen getestet werden können, erst dann bekommt man einen Eindruck was er leistet. Dann muss man wieder Abwarten biss ein paar Updates kommen, wie Bios.... denke es wird ein Jahr vergehen bis die CPU ihr richtiges Potenzial zeigen kann (biss dahin kommt vielleicht auch ein Windows Update, wleches das Umgehen mit solchen Modulen verbessert). Und wenn der Bulldozer dann vernünftige Werte im vergleich zu seinem Eigenen Vorgänger vorzeigen kann, bin ich zufrieden.

Was die Benches unter 1080p angeht, ok hier Limitiert sicherlich die GPU, ist mir aber in dem Sinne egal, weil ich Spiele auch auf 1080p und nicht mit 800*600, ich kenne keinen der in so niedrigen Auslösungen spielt. Jetzt kommt sicherlich ein ganz Schlauer der meint, dass man aber dann nicht die CPU Leistung sieht --> richtig, auf der Folie wird ja auch von der ganzen Plattform geredet und die Stellen keinen reinen CPU Benchmark dar.


----------



## Citynomad (25. September 2011)

Soll ich euch mal was ganz "verrücktes" zum Thema Prozessorkauf sagen?! Ich kaufe AMD und rate zu AMD solange es logisch vertretbar ist. Das heißt, wenn jemand Leistung X haben will und Betrag Y ausgeben will und in dem Bereich eine AMD und eine Intel-CPU liegt und die AMD-CPU dabei nicht unglaublich mehr verbraucht, bekommt bei mir AMD den Vorzug. Nicht weil ich was gegen Intel habe, oder ein Fan der Geschäftsführung oder was auch immer von AMD bin, sondern weil AMD in Deutschland Steuern zahlt und einige Arbeitsplätze sichert. Erst wenn es keine logischen Gründe mehr gibt AMD zu kaufen, etwa wenn ich mehr Leistung benötige und die bei Intel finde oder der Stromverbrauch wichtig ist und Intel da einen signifikanten Vorteil hat, oder beide oder keiner von beiden in Deutschland produziert, würde ich Intel kaufen.

Beispiel: Meine Desktop-CPU aus dem letzten Jahr ist ein Phenom II, mein Laptop von vor 2 Jahren setzt aber auf eine Intelplattform.

PS: Ich bezeichen mich als patriotischen Technikfanboy 

Zum Thema:

Wir wissen doch alle was man von Herstellerfolien halten kann. Was zählt ist, was das fertige Produkt dann auf dem Benchtisch abliefert. Ebenfalls wissen wir alle, wie man eine CPU richtig bencht, um nur ihre Leistung zu messen. Die Leistung einer CPU in einem praxisnahen Umfeld (also Standardsettings in Games wie sie in freier Wildbahn wirklich genutzt werden) sind doch aber eigentlich für den Gamer viel interessanter. Ich will ja nicht wissen was meine CPU theoretisch kann, sondern ob sie mir einen realen Performancevorteil beim Spielen verschafft, oder ob ich mit meiner aktuellen oder CPU immernoch gut bedient oder mit einer anderen CPU sogar besser bedient bin. 

Ein idealer Test sieht für mich also so aus: alle synthetischen und Produktivitätsbenchmarks (Prime, x264, Cinebench...) wie gehabt und Spiele immer mit der selben Grafikkarte und der gleichen Menge an RAM und gleichem RAM-Takt bei 1920*1080 benchen. Wer spielt schon bei 800x600?


----------



## PsychoQeeny (25. September 2011)

Citynomad schrieb:


> Soll ich euch mal was ganz "verrücktes" zum Thema Prozessorkauf sagen?! Ich kaufe AMD und rate zu AMD solange es logisch vertretbar ist. Das heißt, wenn jemand Leistung X haben will und Betrag Y ausgeben will und in dem Bereich eine AMD und eine Intel-CPU liegt und die AMD-CPU dabei nicht unglaublich mehr verbraucht, bekommt bei mir AMD den Vorzug. Nicht weil ich was gegen Intel habe, oder ein Fan der Geschäftsführung oder was auch immer von AMD bin, sondern weil AMD in Deutschland Steuern zahlt



1. Intel hat auch Arbeitsplätze in Deutschland
2. Da Intel Viiel mehr Umsatz macht, bezahlt Intel auch mehr Steuern als AMD

Da Intel ja mehr Steuern bezahlt(oder durch Produkte eingenommen werden), und der Staat mehr an Intel Gewinn macht, empfiehlst du jetzt Intel Produkte ? Ich glaube nicht, das warum, wissen mind. wir beide .



Rizoma schrieb:


> Ich hab noch nie jemanden bei MM gesehen der den  Verkäufer gefragt hat wie viel TPD oder Strom der Prozessor hat bzw.  verbraucht der verbaut wurde.



Ich habe auch noch nie einen MM Kunden gesehn, der den Verkäufer nach AMD fragt, im gegenteil ... wenn einer ankam und nach 6 Kernen fragte wurde er belächelt (so clever ist sogar ein MM Verkäufer)



Citynomad schrieb:


> Ein idealer Test sieht für mich also so  aus: alle synthetischen und Produktivitätsbenchmarks (Prime, x264,  Cinebench...) wie gehabt und Spiele immer mit der selben Grafikkarte und  der gleichen Menge an RAM und gleichem RAM-Takt bei 1920*1080 benchen.  Wer spielt schon bei 800x600?



Mit 800-600 kann man ganz einfach den Unterschied einer CPU aufzeigen, und hier im Forum hat wer zugegeben, das sein Phenom2 x4 3,8ghz in bestimmten Games eingebrochen ist(aber davon wollen die AMD anhänger natürlich nichts wissen).
Wenn ich was neues kaufe, dann das Beste was ich für mein Geld bekomme ... und nicht das Billigste was man bekommen kann, das mache ich bei* Essen*, *Sachen* und *Technik* so und der Grund dafür ist ---> ich unterstütze *Fortschritt und Quallität*, sofern ich es mir leisten kann .
Soll heißen, ich schau darauf was das Produkt kann, danach auf den  Preis, passt beides(ohne Abzocke) dann wird es gekauft ... und nicht  umgedreht.
Wenn alle AMD P/L fetischisten einen Athlon x4 hätten, könnte ich ihre Argumente verstehen... aber so ? ... nönö


----------



## Verminaard (25. September 2011)

Citynomad schrieb:


> Soll ich euch mal was ganz "verrücktes" zum Thema Prozessorkauf sagen?! Ich kaufe AMD und rate zu AMD solange es logisch vertretbar ist. Das heißt, wenn jemand Leistung X haben will und Betrag Y ausgeben will und in dem Bereich eine AMD und eine Intel-CPU liegt und die AMD-CPU dabei nicht unglaublich mehr verbraucht, bekommt bei mir AMD den Vorzug. Nicht weil ich was gegen Intel habe, oder ein Fan der Geschäftsführung oder was auch immer von AMD bin, sondern weil AMD in Deutschland Steuern zahlt und einige Arbeitsplätze sichert. Erst wenn es keine logischen Gründe mehr gibt AMD zu kaufen, etwa wenn ich mehr Leistung benötige und die bei Intel finde oder der Stromverbrauch wichtig ist und Intel da einen signifikanten Vorteil hat, oder beide oder keiner von beiden in Deutschland produziert, würde ich Intel kaufen.
> 
> 
> 
> Ein idealer Test sieht für mich also so aus: alle synthetischen und Produktivitätsbenchmarks (Prime, x264, Cinebench...) wie gehabt und Spiele immer mit der selben Grafikkarte und der gleichen Menge an RAM und gleichem RAM-Takt bei 1920*1080 benchen. Wer spielt schon bei 800x600?



Weist du denn wieviel Steuern AMD in Deutschland zahlt? Oder wieviel andere Konzerne in Deutschland zahlen?
Als Hinweis, deutsche Gewinne werden oft mit Verlusten in anderen Laendern gegenverrechnet. Dank diverser unsinniger Steuergesetzte zahlen, vor allem Großkonzerne, gemessen an ihrerm Umsatz, Gewinn etc. nicht wirklich viel Steuern in Deutschland.

Es geht in Benches um die Leistungsfaehigkeit zu testen. Da sollte man halt bei Spielen auch ein Szenario schaffen wo nicht andere Komponenten den Bench verfaelschen.



Rizoma schrieb:


> EDIT: die Abwärme oder der Stomverbrauch  interessiert doch eh so gut wie keinen User und wenn doch ist er mit nen  Notebook wesentlich besser dran.


 
Die hat aber hauptsaechlich beim Fermilaunch interessiert, und jeder der  ATI (mittlerweilen AMD) bevorzugt hat, hat sehr wohl darauf  rumgeritten.
War ja auch der einzige Kritikpunkt, weil der Fermi war um laengen besser war, als alles was ATI damals am Start hatte.

da_exe, wo siehst du hier ueberall ein "gehate"?
Nur weil nicht jeder User hier im Forum sehr pro AMD eingestellt ist, und einige Sachen auch kritisch betrachtet, ist es noch lange kein "gehate".
Ich habe das PCGH bisher sehr geschaetzt, weil man eben eine Vielzahl von Meinungen lesen kann. Wenn ich Pro-Intel, Apple, AMD, nVidia Postings lesen wollte, wuerde ich versuchen mir solche Foren zu suchen.
Ich habe eher das Gefuehl gehabt, vor allem vor Sandybridgelaunch, das, vor allem bei Kaufempfehlungen, fast ausschliesslich AMD und ATI/AMD empfohlen wurde, egal ob es was besseres gegeben hatte.


Mir persoenlich ist es egal was in meinem Rechner werkelt, Leistung bieten momentan beide Hersteller zur genuege an. Hier muss erstmal die Softwarebranche hinterherkommen.
Aber ich bin kein Feind von meinem Geld. Wenn ich bereit bin Summe X auszugeben, dann werde ich hoechstwahrscheinlich Summe X ausgeben und dafuer das aktuell beste kaufen was ich fuer mein Geld bekomme. Egal welches Logo da draufsteht, egal ob ich die Leistung dann auch permanent brauche oder auch nicht, und ob ich da auch Geld haette sparen koennen. Das Gesamtpaket muss fuer mich persoenlich stimmen.

Und ich persoenlich hatte mir vom Bulldozer mehr erhofft, zumindest nach all den Ankuendigungen und Geruechten, die man bisher lesen konnte.
So wies aussieht, wird der Bulldozer aber meine Erwartungen, nicht nur ein wenig nicht erfuellen koennen, sondern so gar nicht, leider.

mfG
V.

Nachtrag: dafuer das hier eigentlich nur Experten in diesem Forum rumlaufen, die NIE, also absolut nie und nimmer einen MM oder aehnliches betreten, geschweige denn dort kaufen wuerden, habt ihr sehr viel Erfahrung wie es in einem solchen Markt zugeht.


----------



## KILLTHIS (25. September 2011)

Hm... wenn die Folie stimmt, dann ist das trotzdem eigentlich eine gute Entwicklung von AMD. Aber zum Vergleich einen 980x heranzuziehen ist irgendwie seltsam, denn es spricht schon eher für realistischere Szenarios, wenn man einen i5-2500 oder i7-2600 heranzieht.


----------



## XE85 (25. September 2011)

@TE ... bitte die *original *Quelle Angeben, nicht irgendeine

+Spam entfernd

@Topic...

Den Vergleich in spielen zum 980X im GPU Limit finde ich lächerlich - mit einem entsprechenden GPU Limit bekommt man auch einen Atom auf die Leistung eines 980X. Da zu behaupten man bringt die gleiche Leistung für 800$ weniger ... naja, Marketingfolien halt.

mfg


----------



## PsychoQeeny (25. September 2011)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Hm... wenn die Folie stimmt, dann ist das trotzdem eigentlich eine gute Entwicklung von AMD. Aber zum Vergleich einen 980x heranzuziehen ist irgendwie seltsam, denn es spricht schon eher für realistischere Szenarios, wenn man einen i5-2500 oder i7-2600 heranzieht.



Eben, diese Folien sind der grösste Müll den ich jeh sah ... 

wPrime32m ... der i7 2600 ist dank SMT* 30%* schneller als der i5 2500 , auf der AMD Fake Folie nur *10%* 

x264 Pass2 ... der i7 2600 ist auch hier *30%* schneller , das stimmt mit der AMD Folie überein 

Und bei der Game Folie, gerade beim Grafikkracher Metro2033 liegt ein deutlicher Unterschied vor, aber bei CPU Lastigen games wie Batman nicht(ist schon sehr bedenklich)


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (25. September 2011)

> Es geht in Benches um die Leistungsfaehigkeit zu testen. Da sollte man  halt bei Spielen auch ein Szenario schaffen wo nicht andere Komponenten  den Bench verfaelschen.



Ja und nein. Um Unterschiede in der Leistungsfähigkeit aufzuzeigen ist die Auflösung von 800x600 sinnvoller als eine Full-HD Auflösung; andererseits kaufe ich keinen 200 Euro teuren Prozessor um dann sowas zu machen . Selbiges gilt für Super-PI, True-Crypt und Co.
Interessant wird's, wenn Benches autauchen, die richtigen Praxisbezug haben. 

Ansonsten - es ist doch genauso egal, ob Bulldozer nun 8 Kerne, Module oder sonstwas hat. Entweder ist Bulldozer schneller als SB oder eben nicht. Das im Verhältnis zu Preis und realer Leistungsaufnahme ist doch von Bedeutung und nix sonst. Letztlich ist es nur für's Ego, dass ein Intel ein besseres Verhältnis von Takt/Leistung hat und mit weniger Kernen eine hohe Leistung erreicht, sofern AMD im Bereich Preisgestaltung mithalten kann und nicht mehr Strom verbrät (Ein Manko wie "Mikroruckeln" bei Multi-GPU ist mir bei vielen Prozessorkernen noch nicht bekannt...).


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. September 2011)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Hm... wenn die Folie stimmt, dann ist das trotzdem eigentlich eine gute Entwicklung von AMD. Aber zum Vergleich einen 980x heranzuziehen ist irgendwie seltsam, denn es spricht schon eher für realistischere Szenarios, wenn man einen i5-2500 oder i7-2600 heranzieht.


 
Lustigerweise entstanden diese Vergleichs-Benches mit dem 980X mit einer mickrigen 6870 @ 1920*1080. GPU-Limit FTW...
Die ganzen Folien lassen wirklich nichts gutes erahnen, bei fast allen Ergebnissen die gut aussehen stecken dann solche Tricksereien dahinter...


----------



## PsychoQeeny (25. September 2011)

fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Ja und nein. Um Unterschiede in der Leistungsfähigkeit aufzuzeigen ist die Auflösung von 800x600 sinnvoller als eine Full-HD Auflösung; andererseits kaufe ich keinen 200 Euro teuren Prozessor um dann sowas zu machen . Selbiges gilt für Super-PI, True-Crypt und Co.
> Interessant wird's, wenn Benches autauchen, die richtigen Praxisbezug haben.



Das problem ist ... wenn die Graka Limitiert, da ist der CPU heute noch nicht ganz so wichtig, aber in 1 Jahr dann ... und dann kommt die Aufregung-->
heeeyyy, ihr habt doch gesagt mein CPU x ist genausoschnell wie CPU y, und warum ist meiner heute so schlecht (ihr betrüger)??!!

Ich hab Crysis getestet gehabt, mit einer gtx280 ... Q9550(X3360)~3,4ghz vs i7 2600k~4,5ghz , es gab keinen Winner, beide FPS zahlen waren exakt gleich ... mit einer gtx580 oder 2x gtx570
hätte das aber wieder anderst ausgesehn .


----------



## Star_KillA (25. September 2011)

Eben , und deswegen lieber mit 800*600 Benchen , weil es ein CPU und kein GPU Benchmark / Test ist.


----------



## thysol (25. September 2011)

So wie es aussieht legt Bulldozer eine ganz ordentliche Figur in Multi-threaded Anwendungen ab. In Games wird er aber wohl ein Epic Fail, wahrscheinlich sogar langsamer in Games als der Phenom 2.


----------



## GoldenMic (25. September 2011)

da_exe schrieb:


> @GoldenMic...
> Du bist son Kandidat wie CHarper.... Aber du bist auch son echt pentranter AMD hater.... Warum frag ich mich ständig... Kandidat sollte aber nich böse gemeint sein...
> 
> Lies dir nochmal deinen letzen Post durch bitte, und dann sag mir nochma in dem 2. das du nich Bulldozer und Sandy/whatever Intel CPUs vergleichst.
> ...


 
Also bisher konnte ich wohl mehr Argumente liefern als jeder Bulldozer Fetischist. Und einige Folien von AMD zur Leistung gab es ja bisher auch schon.
Aber man kann natürlich alles kleinreden wenn man will.
Ich bin ja Intel Fanboy #1 wenns nach den meisten hier geht. Tut mir leid wenn manchen die Wahrheit nicht schmecken will


----------



## thysol (25. September 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Tut mir leid wenn manchen die Wahrheit nicht schmecken will


 
Die traurige wahrheit ist ja das mann mittlerweile davon ausgehen kann das Bulldozer für Gamer uninteressant wird.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (25. September 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht legt Bulldozer eine ganz *ordentliche Figur in Multi-threaded Anwendungen ab*. In Games wird er aber wohl ein Epic Fail, wahrscheinlich sogar langsamer in Games als der Phenom 2.



Was anderes erwarte ich eig. auch nicht(würde mich wundern) ... und in Games die nur bis 4 Kerne unterstützen, retten den Bulli nur seine 4,2ghz vor einer Blamage (wird auch ein grund gewesen sein ihn mit 400mhz mehr zu bringen als anfangs geplant)


----------



## sfc (25. September 2011)

Theretisch müssten Saturn und Media Markt ihre Rechner dann standardmäßig mit dem FX aussatten. Zum Spielen sind die alle nicht geeignet, dafür macht die CPU viel her.


----------



## boxleitnerb (25. September 2011)

Das schon bekannt? (von OBR noch "verziert", die Folie an sich ist aber nicht von ihm)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die Gamebenchmarks hat man eine vergleichsweise mickrige HD6870 genommen. Für den Rest dann 6970 CF bzw. eine 6950. Soviel Cherrypicking wie in diesen Slides hab ich noch nie erlebt - da werden Gegner, Marktsegmente, Benchmarks und Grafikkarten wie Socken gewechselt so dass es BD immer in ein möglichst gutes Licht rückt. Aus Marketingsicht zwar verständlich, aber ich persönlich empfinde diesen Schwachsinn als eine Beleidigung. AMD will die Leute wohl für dumm verkaufen.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (25. September 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Theretisch müssten Saturn und Media Markt ihre Rechner dann standardmäßig mit dem FX aussatten. Zum Spielen sind die alle nicht geeignet, dafür macht die CPU viel her.



Ehr mit dem Xeon E1230, weil hört sich besser an, und hat mehr Leistung + ist Günstig 

@boxleiternerd

Dein Bild ist bisl klein


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (25. September 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Und was ist "Mandelbrot" ???? Schmeckt das ...?Oder will AMD mit dieser Folie zeigen, das der Bulldozer 1000% schneller ein Brot schmieren kann als SB ?


 War in den 80er bekannter als vielleicht heute...
Mandelbrot-Menge
Gab zu C64 Zeiten die ersten kleinen Programme, mit denen man(n) "so schöne" Fraktale auf dem Bildschirm "zaubern" konnte...


----------



## hl. Geist (25. September 2011)

> Manche Menschen haben einen geistigen Horizont mit dem Radius Null. Und das nennen sie dann Ihren Standpunkt.


Ich hab den Fred jetz zwar nur überflogen, aber ich zitiere mal die Sig von Verminaard...

... und verfolge das ganze Zeug um Bulldozer mit mildem Interesse. Eine neue Architektur bei den CPUs ist ja immer irgendwie interessant. Mal sehen was die draus machen


----------



## GoldenMic (25. September 2011)

boxleitnerb schrieb:


> Das schon bekannt?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Der rote Comment gefällt mir


----------



## boxleitnerb (25. September 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Dein Bild ist bisl klein


 
Draufklicken 
Die Folie gehört zu den anderen, wurde nur von OBR verunstaltet mit dem Rotstift


----------



## Spinal (25. September 2011)

Ich habe ja nix dagegen, dass AMD seine Folien etwas aufhübscht. Aber das trotz solcher doch recht drastischen Maßnahmen der Bulldozer gerade so akzeptable Werte liefert lässt nix gutes hoffen.

Wenn der Bulldozer wirklich so "mittelmäßig" wird, dann müsste der schon arg viel günstiger als zb. ein Intel 2600k sein um für mich interessant zu sein. Irgendwie schade, aber ich hoffe noch, dass das Teil gut wird.

bye
Spinal


----------



## Cartier (25. September 2011)

mal sehen   Die Grafikkarten von AMD sind für viele User die bessere Entscheidung wegen ihrer Funktionen  dennoch im Prozessormarkt versagen sie derzeit....   Schon allein das sie technisch Intel so weit hinterherhinken  ....   

Also  was wir derzeit  für Systeme erstellen hatt AMD nur mit Grafikkarten für uns Sinn. Prozessortechnick ist zu schwach.

Schade im Heimanwenderbereich wird so nur meist Intel CPU mit Nvidia Grafik verkauft. 

AMD macht was!!!!  Und den Bulldozer könnt ihr eigentlich knicken...


----------



## Rollora (25. September 2011)

Julianus2008 schrieb:


> Wenn man mal auf die dritte Folie, die mit den Preisen, guckt, dann sieht man, dass auch auf den Folien der Preis für das Topmodell bei ca. 245$ liegt, das scheint ja wirklich zu stimmen, das gefällt mir!


 mir nicht, das heißt man kann in absolut keinster Weise mit Intel konkurrieren


----------



## GoldenMic (25. September 2011)

Von welchen Funktionen bei AMD Grafikkarten redest du da, die sie besser als die Konkurrenz machen?


----------



## XE85 (25. September 2011)

GPUs sind hier nicht das Thema

mfg


----------



## GoldenMic (25. September 2011)

Dann lösch die Posts doch bitte auch, anstatt hier Behauptungen im Raum stehen zu lassen, ohne das man sie diskutieren darf.


----------



## XE85 (25. September 2011)

Wie wärs wenn du einfach per PN nachfragst was damit gemeint ist? Ich lösche sicher keinen ganzen Post wegen einer kleinen Nebenbemerkung

mfg


----------



## GoldenMic (25. September 2011)

Der Post handelt größtenteils von Grafikkarten aber nun gut.
Lassen wir das.


----------



## Jan565 (25. September 2011)

Bis der BD auf dem Markt ist, werden wir eh nicht wissen wie schnell er wirklich ist! Ich glaube aber schon das er so auf 2600K Level ist. SB-E wird schneller! Aber es ist auf jeden Fall ein guter Schritt für AMD, denn jetzt liegen sie zum Teil 50% zurück. Der BD ist der Anschluss, zwar nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, aber ein Lichtblick!


----------



## Skysnake (25. September 2011)

boxleitnerb schrieb:


> Das schon bekannt? (von OBR noch "verziert", die Folie an sich ist aber nicht von ihm)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Naja, nur ins rechte Licht stellen Sie sich aber auch nicht 

Ich sag nr 990X mit 1600er RAM. Das kann der gar nicht! @stock läuft der ja nur mit 1066er. Das nenne ich mal ein OC. Im 3DCenter Forum meinte auch jemand, dass der L3 damit overclocked würde. Kann ich jetzt nichts zu sagen, da ich mich bei 1366 nicht mit OC beschäftigt habe. Aber wenn ja, dann bringt das auch wahrscheinlich einiges.

Naja, und auf der anderen Seite fickt sich AMD selbst ins Knie mit 1333er RAM. BD kann ja offiziell! 1866er RAM nutzen. Die wären schön blöd, das nicht zu nutzen. Gibt sicherlich 1-2% an Mehrleistung.

Also so wie man sagen kann, das da AMD die Rosinen versucht sich raus zu picken, so muss man auch sagen, reizen Sie ihr System gar nicht voll aus. 

->Auf die Folien kann man nen feuchten Furz geben, das wars aber auch.


----------



## Sauerland (25. September 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Wie kommt ihr immer auf son Unsinn? Meinst du das der Bulldozer in den USA schlechter ist als bei uns? Wenn er da nämlich mit 245$ gegen 300$ vom SB gesetzt ist,
> wird es bei uns nicht anderst... ein Vergleich zum 2600k Release ist da nicht möglich --> weil er der Platzhirsch war(da konnten die EU Händler schön abzocken) .
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wie kommst du darauf, dass Intel die produkte teuer auslaufen lässt.

Die haben bereits einen Nachfolger für den SB 2600K, nämlich den 2700K. Der wird dann den Spitzenplatz einnehmen und sicherlich den Preis für den 2600K drücken. Damit kommt dieser dann sicherlich als direkte Konkurrenz zum Bulli, sowohl Leistungsmäßig als auch vom Preis. Nur vielleicht mit dem kleinen Unterschied, dass der 2600K dann (zumindest nach den bisherigen Benches) einiges schneller ist. Das aber wiederum wird den Bulli kräftig unter Druck setzen und AMD unweigerlich zum Handeln zwingen, zumindest wenn sie Stückzahlen verkaufen wollen.


Gruß


----------



## Sauerland (25. September 2011)

Rizoma schrieb:


> mal ehrlich die werden die Benchmarks ja nicht mit einer *lowend Grafikkarte* gemacht haben von daher sehe ich 1080p Auflösung jetzt nicht wirklich als limitierend an.
> 
> PS:Und der Post #24 gefällt mir sehr gut


 
Also ixh weiss nicht, auf einer Folie war ja beschrieben, dass dort eine 6850 zum Einsatz kam. Die würde ich bei einem Bulli wie dem 8150 nicht gerade als passend bezeichnen. Für diese CPU dürfte es beim Benchen sicherlich Leistungsfähiger Grakas geben.


Gruß


----------



## Cleriker (25. September 2011)

xdevilx schrieb:


> ich sehe  da nur eines. der vergleich vom FX mit nem  980x und der dusqualifiziert das komplett. den auch ein normaler 980er würde das gleiche liefern für weniger   und warum is intel speicher teurer als amd?  ebenfalls  schwachsinn


 Das mit 100% mehr Kosten ist natürlich Quark. Das ein System mit 980X idR höhere Speicherkosten hat ist aber klar und kein "Schwachsinn"! Es sei denn, DU kennst einen Trick, wie man bei 50% mehr Speicherriegeln trotzem gleiche Kosten erhält...
Ich denke nicht!


----------



## XE85 (25. September 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das ein System mit 980X idR höhere Speicherkosten hat ist aber klar...



Nicht unbedingt - 3x2 GB DDR3-1066 kostet etwa genausoviel wie 2x2GB DDR3-1866 - beides stellt die maximale von Hersteller vorgesehene Taktrate dar.

mfg


----------



## Sauerland (25. September 2011)

Citynomad schrieb:


> Soll ich euch mal was ganz "verrücktes" zum Thema Prozessorkauf sagen?! Ich kaufe AMD und rate zu AMD solange es logisch vertretbar ist. Das heißt, wenn jemand Leistung X haben will und Betrag Y ausgeben will und in dem Bereich eine AMD und eine Intel-CPU liegt und die AMD-CPU dabei nicht unglaublich mehr verbraucht, bekommt bei mir AMD den Vorzug. Nicht weil ich was gegen Intel habe, oder ein Fan der Geschäftsführung oder was auch immer von AMD bin, sondern weil *AMD in Deutschland Steuern zahlt und einige Arbeitsplätze sichert*. Erst wenn es keine logischen Gründe mehr gibt AMD zu kaufen, etwa wenn ich mehr Leistung benötige und die bei Intel finde oder der Stromverbrauch wichtig ist und Intel da einen signifikanten Vorteil hat, oder beide oder keiner von beiden in Deutschland produziert, würde ich Intel kaufen.
> 
> Beispiel: Meine Desktop-CPU aus dem letzten Jahr ist ein Phenom II, mein Laptop von vor 2 Jahren setzt aber auf eine Intelplattform.
> 
> ...


 
Nun, ob AMD in Deutschland Steuern zahlt, möchte ich doch bezweifeln.

Die haben seinerzeit bei Bau des Werkes in Dresden erst mal Milliarden an Steuergeldern erhalten, damit sie das werk überhaupt dort gebaut haben, man denke auch an die EU Hilfen für den Aufbau Ost, wohlgemerkt Milliarden und nicht Millionen.

Dazu kommt dann weiterhin, dass AMD seit Jahren keine ordentlichen Gewinne einfährt, man betrachte dazu die veröffentlichten Bilanzen. Fährt ein Unternehmen keine Gewinne ein, zahlt es auch keine Steuern und selbst wenn es mal Gewinne macht, werden diese wieder mit den verlusten aus den Vrjahren verrechnet, es kommt also nicht zu Steuerzahlungen.

O.K. die dort beschäftigten Mitarbeiter erhalten Löhne und zahlen dadurch natürlich Steuern, die dem Land zugute kommen, weil die Mehrheit dieser Leute vorher Arbeitslos waren. Für das Land mag sich die Sache dadurch rechnen, dass die Steuereinnahmen der Beschäftigten besser sind, als das bis dato gezahlte Arbeitslosengeld. Aber es dürfte lange dauern, bis die Subventionen für AMD wieder zurück geflossen sind, falls dies überhaupt geschehen wird.

Ich hab damals mal in einer Diskussion um den Bau der Fab ausgerechnet, dass die Mitarbeiter alleine aus der Subvention (staatliche Gelder für den Bau) hätten 20 Jahre Arbeitslosengeld kassieren können und es wäre ein Nullsummenspiel geworden. Selbstverständlich ist für diese Leute eine Arbeit besser, als zuhause zu sitzen, es zeigt aber was Staatliche Subventionen in Wahrheit bewirken, denn die Bosse von AMD werden auch mit diesem Geld bezahlt und bekommen 7-stellige Gehälter. Alleine das damilige Zocken um den Standort und der anschließende Subventionierte Bau der Fab hat also so manch einem Top-AMDler sein gutes Leben weiter finanziert.

Bis heute kann ich nur auf nackte Zahlen geschaut sehen, dass AMD sich gerade mal so über Wasser hält, überwiegend gefördert aus Subventionen beim Neubau diverser Werke verteilt auf der ganzen Welt.

Gruß


----------



## Cleriker (25. September 2011)

XE85 schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt - 3x2 GB DDR3-1066 kostet etwa genausoviel wie 2x2GB DDR3-1866 - beides stellt die maximale von Hersteller vorgesehene Taktrate dar.
> 
> mfg


 Stimmt auch wieder! Ichdenk an sowas einfach nicht. Aber wer sich einen 980X leisten konnte, der wird sich doch nicht mit 1066er zufrieden geben, oder?


----------



## Verminaard (25. September 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Stimmt auch wieder! Ichdenk an sowas einfach nicht. Aber wer sich einen 980X leisten konnte, der wird sich doch nicht mit 1066er zufrieden geben, oder?


 Dem ist dann der angebliche 800$ Vorteil, den AMD hier zeigt auch ziehmlich egal, oder?

Wie hoch ist der Vorteil von 1600er zu 1066er Speicher?
Kommt natuerlich auf die Anwendung an.


----------



## Charlie Harper (25. September 2011)

Es würde mich jeden Falls wundern, wenn AMD den FX 8150 in Deutschland und dem Rest Europas für unter 200€ anbietet.



da_exe schrieb:


> Du mutierst auch langsam zum AMD hater was ?
> Ich weiss ja nich wo du einkaufst oder wie du Suchmaschinen benutzt aber deine Preiskalkulation der AMD Plattform is mal leicht an den Haaren herbeigezogen nur ums klein reden zu können...
> Board geht ab 70€ los und ist schon mindestens so gut ausgestattet wie Intelbretter aber 90€, dann RAM... ich seh bei Geizhals 8GB Kits die bei 35€ losgehn... und wieso du Graka aufzählst bleibt mir ein Rätsel, denn die meisten werden wohl ne halbwegs Vernünftige haben, denn hier gehts ja anscheinend um den Plattformvergleich... Und Geld sparen bedeutet Preis/Leistung besser, egal wie du es drehen willst mit plötzlichen Preissenkungen seitens Intel die AMD ja ruinieren würden
> Ich könnts dir ja jetzt vorrechnen, aber es ist doch schon so offensichtlich, das wenn die Preise vom 8150 unterhalb des 2600er liegen, das P/L Verhältnis wieder auf AMDs Seite is.
> ...



Spar dir doch mal deine unterstellungen, wir sind hier nicht in einer RTL-Talkshow. 

Was ist an der Preiskalkulation an den Haaren herbeigezogen? Die Tatsache dass AM3+-Boards auch nicht billiger sind als P67 oder Z68 Boards? Dass man bei beiden Plattformen die gleichen RAM-Preise hat? Ich glaube eher dass du hier was schönreden willst. Für ein ordentliches AM3+-Board bezahlst du auch 150€. Und 8GB RAM sind 8GB RAM, da ist der Preis für AMD-Systeme nicht geringer. 

Ich habe nicht behauptet, dass AMD ruiniert wäre wenn Intel die Preise senkt. Das hast du dir dazugedichtet. Ich habe nur behauptet, dass Intel Preissenkungen besser verkraften könnte als AMD. Aber naja, Intel hatte in den vergangenen Jahren auch keine Preissenkungen nötig, zumindest nicht weil die Konkurenz Intel dazu zwang. 
Viele hier erinnern sich wohl nicht an Zeiten, in denen AMD und Intel gleich auf waren. Aber egal

Ne Grafikkarte gehört doch in jedes System, oder nicht? Hast du keine drin? 

Die GPU-Limitierung in hohen Auflösungen ist nun mal ein Fakt den man nicht wegdisskutieren kann, so wie du das gerne tun würdest. Aussagekräftige Ergebnisse kann man also nur mit niedrigen Auflösungen erreichen, wo die GPU nicht limitiert. Aber gut, wenn du das wegdisskutieren möchtest... passt ja zum niedrigen Niveau deies Posts.


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. September 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Stimmt auch wieder! Ichdenk an sowas einfach nicht. Aber wer sich einen 980X leisten konnte, der wird sich doch nicht mit 1066er zufrieden geben, oder?




Die Frage ist wiso man sich dann noch einen 980X kaufen sollte wenn man für 1/3 die gleiche Leistung bekommt in Games so wie fast gleiche Leistung in Multianwendungen 

Sieht aber gut aus nur glaub ihc keine Folien, Benches etc. mehr  Nur wenn es von PCGH selbst gebencht ist, dann aber davor nicht den wir wurden schon oft genug von ORB verar***t ^^


----------



## Skysnake (25. September 2011)

Sauerland schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf, dass Intel die produkte teuer auslaufen lässt.
> 
> Die haben bereits einen Nachfolger für den SB 2600K, nämlich den 2700K. Der wird dann den Spitzenplatz einnehmen und sicherlich den Preis für den 2600K drücken. Damit kommt dieser dann sicherlich als direkte Konkurrenz zum Bulli, sowohl Leistungsmäßig als auch vom Preis. Nur vielleicht mit dem kleinen Unterschied, dass der 2600K dann (zumindest nach den bisherigen Benches) einiges schneller ist. Das aber wiederum wird den Bulli kräftig unter Druck setzen und AMD unweigerlich zum Handeln zwingen, zumindest wenn sie Stückzahlen verkaufen wollen.
> 
> ...


 
es gibt bereits erste Meldungen dazu, dass der 2700k einfach teurer wird als der 2600k. Die Preise für die aktuellen CPUs würden sich also nicht ändern.

@xe85:

Es wurde aber kein 1066er ram verwendet, sondern 1600er! Es ist also völlig logisch, dass der ram beim 1366er teurer ist. Man brauch halt 3 statt 2 Riegeln. Daran gibt es NICHTS zu meckern, außer das sie 1066er hätten nehmen können. Ich würde nicht dein gemeckere hören wollen, wenn die nur 2 statt e Riegeln genommen hätten


----------



## kühlprofi (25. September 2011)

@Sauerland
So ein Quatsch AMD zahlt sicher noch steuern in Deutschland - oder erklär mir wie du das wissen willst. Vielleicht steigern die Steuer weil immer mehr nicht arbeiten gehen und auf Harz 4 angewiesen sind. Ich glaube nicht, dass AMD an Steuer- und Gebührenerhöhungen in DE schuld ist 
Nur weil der Konzern insgesamt Verluste macht muss das noch nichts heissen.  AMD macht in Dresden vielleicht sogar viel Gewinn.

Der Gewinn für das erste Quartal hat sich 2011 im Gegensatz zu 2010 verdoppelt. 


Paar Infos
Gewinn verdoppelt: AMD übertrifft Erwartungen - n-tv.de


----------



## crowbar (25. September 2011)

Danke AMD für die Benchs, nur hat man wahrscheinlich nicht das erreicht was man vielen Nutzern sagen wollte. 
Die ganzen sinnlosen Diskussionen hier sind einfach traurig. Schmunzeln musste ich besonders beim qualitativen Vergleich zwischen Intel und AMD @#20.
Viele User heir setzen hier Preis mit Qualität gleich....im Sinne von Intel ist teurer und schneller und somit ist die Qualität besser . Die "Qualität" einer CPU kann man
jedoch nicht über die Leistung vergleichen, sondern eher in Bezug auf die Fertigung. Hierzu musss ich sagen, dass ich von keinen Hersteller je eine defekte CPU verbaut habe.

Ok wieder BTT. In anbetracht der bisher bekannten Benchs kann man von keiner Niederlage seitens AMD sprechen. Es ist ihnen gelungen mit den, im Vergleich zu Intel, sehr geringen Mitteln aufzuholen. Natürlich ist die Pro/Mhz-Leistung nicht auf den gleichen Niveau wie bei den aktuellen Sandy´s jedoch ist man ein gutes Stück näher gekommen. Viele vergessen hier das Sandy Bridge keine vollkommen neue Architekur darstellt, sondern eine Optimierung der "Core"-Architektur ist. Somit bleibt es für mich spannend zu sehen was AMD aus der Architektur noch alles herausholen kann.  

Achja...nochmal zur P-/Leistungs Debatte vieler User. Ich teile hier die Meinung, dass AMD und Intel sich hier nicht mehr viel unterscheiden. Jedoch ist dies für viele kein Kaufargument.
Warum..., weil sich ein Großteil der Käufer ein Limit setzt. Er hat somit klar definierte Zielkosten. Wenn ich mir ein Limit von 1000 € für ein System setzte, dann schaue ich welche Komponenten die im Durchschnitt beste Leistung liefern. Somit kann es durchaus sein, dass man mit AMD CPU+Board+Ram ein paar Euros spart, welche man anschließend in eine bessere Grafikkarte investiert, wodurch die Gesamtleistung (in Spielen) höher ist wei auf einen leicht teureren Intel Sys mit schwächerer Grafikkarte, bei gleichen Systemkosten.

Die Aufregung über die Full-HD Auflösung ist mir ebenfalls schleierhaft. Es ging hier um die Spieleperformance ... nicht um die reine CPU-Leistung. Ich denke die bei AMD wissen, dass man hierfür eine möglichst geringe Auflösung nutzen sollte. Aber ist das Zielführend? Wer spielt denn von euch beispielsweise in 640x480? ich denke keiner. Somit haben solche Benchs auch keinen Sinn, denn die Grafikkarte ist bei den meisten Usern der limitierende Faktor. 

So und nun noch viel Spass beim Posten


----------



## boxleitnerb (25. September 2011)

crowbar schrieb:


> Die Aufregung über die Full-HD Auflösung ist mir ebenfalls schleierhaft. Es ging hier um die Spieleperformance ... nicht um die reine CPU-Leistung. Ich denke die bei AMD wissen, dass man hierfür eine möglichst geringe Auflösung nutzen sollte. Aber ist das Zielführend? Wer spielt denn von euch beispielsweise in 640x480? ich denke keiner. Somit haben solche Benchs auch keinen Sinn, denn die Grafikkarte ist bei den meisten Usern der limitierende Faktor.
> 
> So und nun noch viel Spass beim Posten



Man will aber eine CPU verkaufen, kein Spielereview mit Performanceanalyse schreiben. Die Frage, wer in 640x480 spielt, kann ich nicht mehr lesen. Als ob das jemals irgendjemand gesagt hätte! Es geht darum, Leistung/Reserven aufzuzeigen, die man
a) mit den üblichen Benchmarkmethoden schwierig bis gar nicht reproduzierbar messen kann
b) mit zukünftigen Spielen/Grafikkarten nutzen kann

Daher sind niedrige Auflösungen in der Tendenz (sagt ja keiner dass das bis auf den Prozentpunkt genau in hohe Auflösungen übertragbar ist) ein sinnvolles Setting beim Benchen, wenn man nicht grad 3x GTX580 hat. Dass das erst recht problematisch ist (evtl. schlechte Skalierung bzw. gar keine Skalierung), muss ich hoffentlich niemandem erzählen.


----------



## Placebo (25. September 2011)

> Die hat aber hauptsaechlich beim Fermilaunch interessiert, und jeder der   ATI (mittlerweilen AMD) bevorzugt hat, hat sehr wohl darauf   rumgeritten.
> War ja auch der einzige Kritikpunkt, weil der Fermi war um laengen besser war, als alles was ATI damals am Start hatte.


Was bitte?!   Entschuldigung, aber 10%-20% mehr Leistung bei 60%-80% mehr  Leistungsaufnahme bezeichne ich nicht als sonderlich gelungen. Rechne  dieses Budget mal auf die HD 5870 um.

Nachdem ich auf die Schnelle nichts gefunden habe, dem Google Übersetzer aber auch nicht zu 100% traue, poste ich es mal hier:
Auf Donanimhaber gibt es auch wieder Neues. Demnach erreicht der FX 8150 bei 3,6 GHz in Cinebench 5,95 Punkte, auf 4,8 GHz 7,8 Punkte. Verwunderlich ist das nicht: 30% mehr Takt spiegeln sich in 30% mehr Leistung wieder. Interessant finde ich auf einer Folie auch folgendes: Es wird unterschieden zwischen Turbo Core (3,9GHz) und Max. Turbo (4,2GHz). Bulldozer scheint nicht auch allen Kernen sich auf 4,2 GHz hochtakten zu können.


----------



## Charlie Harper (25. September 2011)

Placebo schrieb:


> Was bitte?!   Entschuldigung, aber 10%-20% mehr Leistung bei 60%-80% mehr  Leistungsaufnahme bezeichne ich nicht als sonderlich gelungen. Rechne  dieses Budget mal auf die HD 5870 um.
> 
> Nachdem ich auf die Schnelle nichts gefunden habe, dem Google Übersetzer aber auch nicht zu 100% traue, poste ich es mal hier:
> Auf Donanimhaber gibt es auch wieder Neues. Demnach erreicht der FX 8150 bei 3,6 GHz in Cinebench 5,95 Punkte, auf 4,8 GHz 7,8 Punkte. Verwunderlich ist das nicht: 30% mehr Takt spiegeln sich in 30% mehr Leistung wieder. Interessant finde ich auf einer Folie auch folgendes: Es wird unterschieden zwischen Turbo Core (3,9GHz) und Max. Turbo (4,2GHz). Bulldozer scheint nicht auch allen Kernen sich auf 4,2 GHz hochtakten zu können.



Natürlich nicht. Der Maximale Turbocore gilt wohl nur für einen oder zwei Kerne. Vier Kerne laufen dann wohl mit 3,9 GHz.


----------



## Placebo (25. September 2011)

Ja, aber viele Kommentare haben sich in letzter Zeit so gelesen, dass ich nicht abgeneigt war, das zu glauben.


----------



## XE85 (25. September 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Aber wer sich einen 980X leisten konnte, der  wird sich doch nicht mit 1066er zufrieden geben, oder?



Klar, aber das ist wieder was anderes.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Es wurde aber kein 1066er ram verwendet, sondern 1600er! Es ist also  völlig logisch, dass der ram beim 1366er teurer ist. Man brauch halt 3  statt 2 Riegeln. Daran gibt es NICHTS zu meckern, außer das sie 1066er  hätten nehmen können. Ich würde nicht dein gemeckere hören wollen, wenn  die nur 2 statt e Riegeln genommen hätten



Man hätte auch DDR3-2400 nehmen können - Entweder man vergleicht auf Sinnvoller Basis oder lässt es bleiben, die Herstellerspezifikationen bieten sich da nunmal an - das man DDR3-1600 nimmt zeigt nur einmal mehr welches Ziel dieser Vergleich hatte und wie Wertlos er ist.



Skysnake schrieb:


> Ich würde nicht dein gemeckere hören wollen, wenn  die nur 2 statt e Riegeln genommen hätten



Diesen Test könnte man auch im Single Channel machen - da braucht man gar nicht meckern, durch das GPU Limit wäre das sowas von egal.

mfg


----------



## PsychoQeeny (25. September 2011)

Sauerland schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf, dass Intel die produkte teuer auslaufen lässt.
> Gruß



Ehm, was kostet ein Q9550? Was Kostet ein i7 nehalem ? da wird nix billig gemacht, so wie es AMD tut... Intel hält seine Marke hoch, so wie es auch Andere Markenfirmen tun(wie gut oder schlecht das für uns ist, steht auf einen anderen Blatt) 



Sauerland schrieb:


> Also ixh weiss nicht, auf einer Folie war ja  beschrieben, dass dort eine 6850 zum Einsatz kam. Die würde ich bei  einem Bulli wie dem 8150 nicht gerade als passend bezeichnen. Für diese  CPU dürfte es beim Benchen sicherlich Leistungsfähiger Grakas geben.



Weil sonst die (eventuellen) schwächen des Bulldozers ans Tageslicht gekommen wären, so hat man die Tests ans GPU Limit gebracht 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Das mit 100% mehr Kosten ist natürlich Quark.  Das ein System mit 980X idR höhere Speicherkosten hat ist aber klar und  kein "Schwachsinn"! Es sei denn, DU kennst einen Trick, wie man bei 50%  mehr Speicherriegeln trotzem gleiche Kosten erhält...
> Ich denke nicht!



Ob 2 Riegel oder 3 Riegel, sind bei mir 30% Unterschied , wobei der RAM heute so billig ist, das man 3x 2gb genau so billig bekommt wie 2x4gb .



kühlprofi schrieb:


> Der Gewinn für das erste Quartal hat sich 2011 im Gegensatz zu 2010 verdoppelt.



Das ist auch nicht schwer, 2010 hat AMD fast 1000mio$ miese gemacht ... die (unfreiwillige)  1,25mrd$ Spende von Intel hatte AMD den Allerwertesten gerettet 



crowbar schrieb:


> Schmunzeln musste ich besonders beim qualitativen Vergleich zwischen Intel und AMD @#20.
> Viele User heir setzen hier Preis mit Qualität gleich...



Eine "Quallität" ereicht man nicht durch das Billigverramschen, sondern durch Leistung geparrt mit Energieeffizienz ... AMD = Billigfirma , Intel = Markenfirma ... ob dir das Passt oder nicht, eine "Bogner" Jacke kostet 1000€ und eine Ludidass Jacke 100€ , sie halten beide 5 Jahre , erfüllen ihren Zweck haben auch ihre Berechtigung (beide) solang sie gekauft werden ... es gibt mehr "Intel" Hater posts als alles andere --> wenn du dich im Markensystem nicht auskennst, dann lieber ruhig sein, weil da hängen noch andere Faktoren drann... die Quallität einer Marke oben halten hat nicht unbedingt was mit dem Produkt an sich zu tun, sondern man darf seine Marke nicht Assizuieren.
und jetzt kommst du 



Placebo schrieb:


> :
> Demnach erreicht der FX 8150 bei 3,6 GHz in Cinebench 5,95 Punkte, auf 4,8 GHz 7,8 Punkte.


 
Da macht der 2600k aber 20% mehr


----------



## Charlie Harper (25. September 2011)

@Topic: Wo hat AMD das bessere P/L-Verhältnis, wenn die CPU zwar etwas billiger dafür aber auch etwas langsamer als der 2600K ist? Und selbst wenn, eine CPU ist auch nur ein Produkt und wird nicht nur über die Rechenleistung definiert. Da gehören auch andere Dinge dazu wie z.B. die TDP, der Stromverbrauch, weitere Features..


----------



## Pokerclock (25. September 2011)

Ich schlage vor ihr beide beruhigt euch jetzt mal wieder.

*@da_exe*

Wenn dich bestimmte User nerven, solltest du sie schlichtweg ignorieren, aber nicht übersteigert angreifen. Im Notfall nutze halt die Ignore-Funktion im Kontrollzentrum. Es muss denke ich nicht sein, dass ich stärker eingreifen muss als notwendig. 

*B2T*


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. September 2011)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Ich schlage vor ihr beide beruhigt euch jetzt mal wieder.
> 
> *@da_exe*
> 
> ...




Glaubt Pokerclock

B2T:

Ich werde erst richtigen Benches glauben und vorher keinen Folien etc.


----------



## Pokerclock (25. September 2011)

Nachträglich noch zwei Beiträge ausgeblendet.

*B2T*


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2011)

Könnte ihr euch mal wieder einfangen? 
Hier muss niemand gegen niemanden kämpfen, jeder kann seine Meinung äußern, aber dabei sachlich bleiben, das ist echt nicht schwer und dann funktioniert auch so ein "schweres" Thema.


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. September 2011)

Und ich würde jedem hier raten es sein zu lassen jemanden etwas zu unterstellen!
Ich spreche aus Erfahrung und Pokerclock kann das auch bestätigen  

So jetzt aber wirklich --->* B2T*


----------



## crowbar (25. September 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Eine "Quallität" ereicht man nicht durch das Billigverramschen, sondern durch Leistung geparrt mit Energieeffizienz ... AMD = Billigfirma , Intel = Markenfirma ... ob dir das Passt oder nicht, eine "Bogner" Jacke kostet 1000€ und eine Ludidass Jacke 100€ , sie halten beide 5 Jahre , erfüllen ihren Zweck haben auch ihre Berechtigung (beide) solang sie gekauft werden ... es gibt mehr "Intel" Hater posts als alles andere --> wenn du dich im Markensystem nicht auskennst, dann lieber ruhig sein, weil da hängen noch andere Faktoren drann... die Quallität einer Marke oben halten hat nicht unbedingt was mit dem Produkt an sich zu tun, sondern man darf seine Marke nicht Assizuieren.
> und jetzt kommst du


 
Du willst also sagen AMD sei keine Markenfirma? Komisch das AMD mit vielen Produkten beim Deutschen Patent- und MARKENamt eingetragen sind. 
Anscheinend willst du es auch nicht verstehen ... Qualität hat nichts mit dem Preis zu tun. Über den Preis definiert man nur Luxus-Artikel.

"[...] die Quallität einer Marke oben halten hat nicht unbedingt was mit dem  Produkt an sich zu tun, sondern man darf seine Marke nicht Assizuieren."

Eine Marke wird mit seinen Produkten assoziiert...die besten Beispiele liefern die Appleprodukte. 

P.S. Das Wort heißt "Assoziieren" nicht Assizuieren.


----------



## GoldenMic (25. September 2011)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> @Sauerland
> So ein Quatsch AMD zahlt sicher noch steuern in Deutschland - oder erklär mir wie du das wissen willst. Vielleicht steigern die Steuer weil immer mehr nicht arbeiten gehen und auf Harz 4 angewiesen sind. Ich glaube nicht, dass AMD an Steuer- und Gebührenerhöhungen in DE schuld ist
> Nur weil der Konzern insgesamt Verluste macht muss das noch nichts heissen.  AMD macht in Dresden vielleicht sogar viel Gewinn.
> 
> ...



Was hat AMD in Dresden denn noch? Afaik ist da doch nur noch GF. Aber ich lasse mich gern belehren.

Man darf aber nicht vergessen das Intel auch einige Stationen in Deutschland hat, Braunschweig zum Beispiel. Das wird immer gern weggelassen.



PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Ehm, was kostet ein Q9550? Was Kostet ein i7 nehalem ? da wird nix billig gemacht, so wie es AMD tut... Intel hält seine Marke hoch, so wie es auch Andere Markenfirmen tun(wie gut oder schlecht das für uns ist, steht auf einen anderen Blatt)



Ich sehe das eher so das Intel halt mehr Leistung für ähnlichen Preis nachschiebt und AMD halt über den Preis ranmuss, weil jetzt ne ganze Weile keine wirklich neuen Produkte mehr kamen.
Da bleibt AMD irgendwie nicht mehr viel anderes über.



crowbar schrieb:


> Du willst also sagen AMD sei keine Markenfirma? Komisch das AMD mit vielen Produkten beim Deutschen Patent- und MARKENamt eingetragen sind.
> Anscheinend willst du es auch nicht verstehen ... Qualität hat nichts mit dem Preis zu tun. Über den Preis definiert man nur Luxus-Artikel.
> 
> "[...] die Quallität einer Marke oben halten hat nicht unbedingt was mit dem  Produkt an sich zu tun, sondern man darf seine Marke nicht Assizuieren."
> ...



Um jetzt mal was zur Qualität zu sagen:
Hatte AMD nicht letztens noch mit GF geschimpft das die Chipausbeute so schlecht ist?
Heißt für mich das GF den Fertigungprozess noch nicht im Griff hat.
Bei Intel hingegen gehts fröhlich weiter in 22nm.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (25. September 2011)

crowbar schrieb:


> Du willst also sagen AMD sei keine Markenfirma?
> Eine Marke wird mit seinen Produkten assoziiert...die besten Beispiele liefern die Appleprodukte.



So meinte ich das nicht, AMD ist eine Firma die ihre Produkte Billig anbieten(weil es nicht anderst geht). Bei Intel wird man nicht erleben, das sie ihre Kunden eine Ware teuer verkaufen und dann später diese Billig auf den Wühltisch anbieten. Das würde mich zb. Ärgern, ich bezahle für ein gutes Produkt 400€ (ob Technik, Klamotten oder anderes) und 1-2 Jahre später kauft sich das jeder für 80€ vom Wühltisch ... eine Firma die einen gewissen Standart hat, macht sowas nicht... weil sie eine gewisse Klasse behalten will (das ist ein sehr feiner Unterschied) .


----------



## Darkfleet85 (25. September 2011)

Lol 

wie man über einen kleinen Chip so streiten kann omg..

gibt auch Leute die Opel toll finden andere wie ich z.b eben nicht. naja darüber kann man jahre lang diskutieren..


----------



## GoldenMic (25. September 2011)

Wenn er nur 5€ kosten würde und der andere halt 6€ wäre das was anderes


----------



## Charlie Harper (25. September 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> So meinte ich das nicht, AMD ist eine Firma die ihre Produkte Billig anbieten(weil es nicht anderst geht). Bei Intel wird man nicht erleben, das sie ihre Kunden eine Ware teuer verkaufen und dann später diese Billig auf den Wühltisch anbieten. Das würde mich zb. Ärgern, ich bezahle für ein gutes Produkt 400€ (ob Technik, Klamotten oder anderes) und 1-2 Jahre später kauft sich das jeder für 80€ vom Wühltisch ... eine Firma die einen gewissen Standart hat, macht sowas nicht... weil sie eine gewisse Klasse behalten will (das ist ein sehr feiner Unterschied) .


 
AMD bietet die Produkte nicht billig an. Der Preis orientiert sich an Herstellungskosten, Steuern, Zöllen, der Marktsituation und an der Konkurenz. 
Von Intel könnte man auch behaupten, dass manche CPUs billig angeboten werden. Schau dir nur mal den 2600K an. Im Vergleich zur Vorgängergeneration sind die Sandys recht günstig. Aber da käme auch keiner auf die Idee zu behaupten, dass Intel die CPUs billig anbietet. 

Worauf du hinaus willst ist wohl eher was anderes. Intel senkt die Preise der CPUs wohl nicht so oft wie AMD. Intel nimmt die CPUs vorher vom Markt und schiebt einen Nachfolger hinterher, der dann zum gleichen Preis wie sein Vorgänger angeboten wird.


----------



## cuthbert (25. September 2011)

Also wenn das stimmt und das Top-Modell im Schnitt immer vor dem 2500K und dem 1100T liegt und dann noch recht schnell auf 200€ fällt, dann fände ich die CPU schon ganze nice. Wahrscheinlich gibt es dann endlich auch mal wieder einen Preiskampf zwischen AMD und Intel . 

Naja dauert ja nicht mehr lange, bis es richtige Tests gibt mit finaler Version und nicht vom Hersteller selbst


----------



## PsychoQeeny (25. September 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> AMD bietet die Produkte nicht billig an. Der Preis orientiert sich an Herstellungskosten, Steuern, Zöllen, der Marktsituation und an der Konkurenz.
> Von Intel könnte man auch behaupten, dass manche CPUs billig angeboten werden. Schau dir nur mal den 2600K an. Im Vergleich zur Vorgängergeneration sind die Sandys recht günstig. Aber da


 
Das hat nix mit irgendeiner Vorgängerbla zu tun, ein 2600k wirst du auch in 2 Jahren nicht für 80€ bekommen (scheinbar hast du nicht verstanden)



Charlie Harper schrieb:


> A
> Worauf du hinaus willst ist wohl eher  was anderes. Intel senkt die Preise der CPUs wohl nicht so oft wie AMD.  Intel nimmt die CPUs vorher vom Markt und schiebt einen Nachfolger  hinterher



Und genau das hab ich #20 gesagt ...

@Top

Was ich auch wieder Lustig finde ist... das wenn irgendwer der ein Bulldozer CPU hat, und Benches veröffentlicht die nunmal zeigen das Bulldozer schwach ist(in bezug auf die Erwartungen), wird das als Humbug runtergeredet, aber wenn AMD die Übelsten Fake Folien Liefert ist alles Super und Toll nunja wir werden sehn ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> AMD bietet die Produkte nicht billig an. Der Preis orientiert sich an Herstellungskosten, Steuern, Zöllen, der Marktsituation und an der Konkurenz.
> Von Intel könnte man auch behaupten, dass manche CPUs billig angeboten werden. Schau dir nur mal den 2600K an. Im Vergleich zur Vorgängergeneration sind die Sandys recht günstig. Aber da käme auch keiner auf die Idee zu behaupten, dass Intel die CPUs billig anbietet.


 
Angebot und Nachfrage regeln den Preis, das ist nur bedingt abhängig von dem, was der Hersteller gerne hätte.
Intel legt ja den Preis für den i7 bei 300 Dollar fest, aber 300 Dollar kostet er eben nicht, weil das Angebot groß ist, viele Chips wurden hergestellt, mehr als gekauft wurden und daher sank der Preis. Kann natürlich auch am Sata Gate liegen, als Intel zwar CPU produziert aber keine verkauft hat, weils keine Bretter gab und das rächt sich eben jetzt, da es ein Überangebot von CPUs gibt und der Preis sinkt entsprechend.


----------



## Charlie Harper (25. September 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit irgendeiner Vorgängerbla zu tun, ein 2600k wirst du auch in 2 Jahren nicht für 80€ bekommen (scheinbar hast du nicht verstanden)


 
Weil sie vorher vom Markt verschwinden. 
Intel hätte den 2600K von Beginn an auch für 500€ anbieten können, die Leistung hätte das durchaus gerechtfertigt. Aber sie haben's nicht getan.

Ach und du verstehst alles? Ich gebs ehrlich zu, manche deiner Thesen und Behauptungen verstehe Ich wirklich nicht, wofür Ich mich aber auch nicht schämen muss


----------



## PsychoQeeny (25. September 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Ach und du verstehst alles?Ich gebs ehrlich zu, manche deiner Thesen und Behauptungen verstehe Ich  wirklich nicht, wofür Ich mich aber auch nicht schämen muss



Na bitte, wenn man nicht weiterweiß dann beleidigen ...und gerade son Spruch von jemanden, der Pausen hat, auf Threads  antwortet und rumhackt die 2 Monate alt waren 

Super Ingo



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Angebot und Nachfrage regeln den Preis,  das ist nur bedingt abhängig von dem, was der Hersteller gerne hätte.
> D



Intel Agiert, und AMD muß Reagieren ... das ist der Vorteil desjenigen der vorlegt, ich bin der Meinung das der 8150 sogar in kurtzer Zeit auf 170-190€ sinken wird ...


----------



## Pokerclock (25. September 2011)

An die beiden Vorposter.

Für euch beide gilt ebenfalls, Giftpfeile zu vermeiden. Diese Streitereien will hier niemand lesen.

Restliches Offtopic entfernt. Ich werde mich jetzt nicht nochmal hier melden. Ab sofort gibt es Punkte, also prüft euer Punktekonto, ob ihr es euch leisten könnt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (25. September 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Intel hätte den 2600K von Beginn an auch für 500€ anbieten können, die Leistung hätte das durchaus gerechtfertigt. Aber sie haben's nicht getan.


 
Weil das die Mittelklasse ist und bei der ist eine CPU eben keine 500€ wert.


----------



## kuer (25. September 2011)

SwissGTO schrieb:


> AMD hat aufgeholt? Seh ich etwas anders. Immerhin wird der Bulldozer mit einem 1Jahr alten Modell von Intel verglichen. Und was ein Jahr in der IT Branche bedeutet weiss wohl jeder.


 

Was soll AMD den machen, wenn Intel nicht neueres hat. Schon mal darüber nach gedacht  Dann mach dir mal gedanken, warum Intel so viel Zeit verstreichen läst, wenn es doch so eine lange spanne im UT Geschäft ist. Na merkste was 
Zu den Folien: Traue kene Folie, die vom Hersteller kommt. Da lügen alle was das zeug hält. Was man aber bei der Betrachtung aller Infos feststellen kann, ist das der BD näher an den super duper SB drann ist, als es vielen lieb. Das merkt man auch an den netten AUfrechnungen die hier stad finden ( AMD günstige oder Intel gleich teuer). Ist doch quark. Wenn man schlau wäre, hätte man heute noch ein P4 ud ein 9800XT im Rechner. So viel hat sich nicht getan, das die neuen CPUs rechtfertigen würde. Also jeder von den PPostern hier ist ein Fanboy von einer der beiden Firmen und wird sich deswegen entweder  für BD oder SB entscheiden.

Abwarten und Geld sparen


----------



## PsychoQeeny (25. September 2011)

kuer schrieb:


> Zu den Folien: Traue kene Folie, die vom Hersteller kommt.



Nur die man selber gefälcht hat


----------



## cuthbert (26. September 2011)

kuer schrieb:


> Wenn man schlau  wäre, hätte man heute noch ein P4 ud ein 9800XT im Rechner. So viel hat  sich nicht getan, das die neuen CPUs rechtfertigen würde.


Sagt jemand mit nem X6 und einer HD 6970^^. Also ich glaube nicht, dass heute noch irgendeiner gerne mit ner 9800XT und nem P4 rumdümpeln wollte, egal wie schlau er ist. Allein schon im Web surfen ist mit nem alten Single-Core ja eine Qual. Und die Grafikleistung einer 9800XT würde heute wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal für niedrigste Qualität und Auflösung bei den Konsolenports ausreichen.
Ich bin ganz froh, dass es heute schon so schnelle CPUs für relativ wenig Kohle gibt (955 BE für 90€ z.B.). Und mit Bulldozer könnte sich wieder was tun im Preisgefüge .


----------



## Cartier (26. September 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Von welchen Funktionen bei AMD Grafikkarten redest du da, die sie besser als die Konkurrenz machen?


 
hast du schon mal mehr als 2 Monitore mit Nvidia betrieben. Wir haben in den letzten Monaten sehr viele Officesysteme mit 3 - 6 Monitoren für verschiedene Anwendungszenarios zusammengebaut. Da bietet einfach AMD das bessere Gesamtkonzept.


----------



## DarkMo (26. September 2011)

psycho vllt nich, aber indirekt hast du mal eben nen paar millionen DEUTSCHE beleidigt. genauso deutsche wie du. der gemeine ossi kann nix dafür, das adolf ******** gebaut hat, die russen einfielen und das land gebrandschatzt haben! das is ja wo die höhe, solche widerwärtigen aussagen. mehr als 20 jahre nach der wende muss man sich immernoch solche mistparolen anhören - un das warscheinlich von nem kind, das den mist nichma erlebt hat...


----------



## PsychoQeeny (26. September 2011)

Kann mir mal wer erklären, warum der 2600k bei diesen alten "Mandel" bench abnippelt ? Ich mein,  nagut der hat nix zu sagen... aber würde mich mal interessieren (Mandel kann man zb. mit Everest benchen) .Von 10 versuchen kommt vieleicht 1-2 mal kein Absturtz. Mit AIDA64 gehts...


----------



## XE85 (26. September 2011)

Einige Spam Beträge wurden entfernt

So mancher sollte sich zudem dringend Gedanken über seinen Ausdrucksweise machen.

mfg


----------



## mad-onion (26. September 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Kann mir mal wer erklären, warum der 2600k bei diesen alten "Mandel" bench abnippelt ? Ich mein,  nagut der hat nix zu sagen... aber würde mich mal interessieren (Mandel kann man zb. mit Everest benchen) .Von 10 versuchen kommt vieleicht 1-2 mal kein Absturtz. Mit AIDA64 gehts...


 
Komisch, bei mir ist während dem Mandel Bench noch nie ein Rechner abgestürzt. 
Allerdings stehen in meinen Räumen auch keine aktiven Intel-Rechner...ob's daran liegt?
Ich habe nen alten Pentium D auf S.775 noch in ner Ecke stehen, aber ich denke der kommt für nen Vergleich kaum in Frage.

@Topic: in 16 Tagen werden wir erfahren, ob die Daten den Tatsachen entsprechen.
Dass AMD keine Eier legende Wollmilchsau aus dem Hut zaubern würde war wohl allen klar.

Hintergrund:

Auch wenn man ein "Patent-tausch-Abkommen" mit Intel vertraglich zugesichert bekommt, 
kann es sein dass gewisse Patente erst nach X Jahren vom Mitbewerber genutzt werden dürfen, 
die wiederum verhindern dass man eine gleichwertige oder bessere CPU konstruieren kann.

Auch Intel musste da zurückstecken, siehe IMC (in die CPU integrierter Ram-Controller) oder X64-Befehlssatz. 
Da war auch Intel seinerzeit jeweils AMD am hinterherhinken.
Intels entscheidender Vorteil besteht darin, dass sie Zig Firmen geschluckt haben und deren Patente für sich nutzen können, 
um neue Architekturen o.Ä. zu entwickeln auf die AMD erst nach Ablauf der Frist des Tauschabkommens Zugriff bekommt.
Und natürlich darin dass sie bedeutend mehr Geld zur Verfügung haben, 
was deren Forschungsabteilung im Hinblick auf die vielen Patente wohl die nächsten 3-400 Jahre beschäftigen dürfte.

Letztendlich schluckt Intel einfach alle, die etwas entwickeln was ihnen gefährlich werden könnte und nutzen es dann für sich.
D.H. die Forschung beruht zu einem großen Teil auf "wie kann ich die Erfindungen anderer mit meinen bisherigen Errungenschaften kreuzen?"
Während man bei AMD eher selbst neu erfinden muss, was bekanntlich länger dauert.
Der einzige Grund, warum Intel AMD oder andere bisher nicht geschluckt hat, dürfte wohl das Kartellamt sein.


----------



## Skysnake (26. September 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Kann mir mal wer erklären, warum der 2600k bei diesen alten "Mandel" bench abnippelt ? Ich mein,  nagut der hat nix zu sagen... aber würde mich mal interessieren (Mandel kann man zb. mit Everest benchen) .Von 10 versuchen kommt vieleicht 1-2 mal kein Absturtz. Mit AIDA64 gehts...


 
So was nennt sich instabiles System wegen zu viel OC 

Mandelbrot-Renderer/Benches sind extrem hoch optimierte Software. Das ist absolut vergleichbar mit Linpack etc. in sehr vielen fällen. Klar es gibt auch schlechte Mandelbrot-Renderer, aber normal sind die Dinger schon ziemlich gut. Entweder deine CPU oder dein RAM spacken halt rum. Geh mal auf auf stock clock, dann sollte der Bench bei dir auch durchlaufen. Wenn nicht, wars vielleicht schon zu viel mit dem OC, oder dein OS hat ne Macke weg, ODER der Renderer, wobei ich das am wenigsten glaube. 

Einfach mal OC wegnehmen und schauen. Wenn es dann geht würde ich aber das OC lieber mal ganz weg lassen, bis du es wirklich brauchst, und dann vielleicht nur bis 3,8 GHz oder so gehen.


----------



## cuthbert (26. September 2011)

mad-onion schrieb:


> Auch wenn man ein "Patent-tausch-Abkommen" mit Intel vertraglich zugesichert bekommt,
> kann es sein dass gewisse Patente erst nach X Jahren vom Mitbewerber genutzt werden dürfen,
> die wiederum verhindern dass man eine gleichwertige oder bessere CPU konstruieren kann...
> 
> ...


Nicht zu vergessen, dass die Intel Fabriken den Globalfoundries und TSMC einiges (laut eigener Aussage um Jahre) voraus ist. Demnächst kommen 22 nm und Tri-Gate, selbst wenn AMD eine gleichwertige Architektur zustande brächte, hätte Intel immer noch den Vorteil der wesentlich besseren Fertigungstechnik.


----------



## mowglie (26. September 2011)

Nach dem Durchlesen des ganzen Threads musste ich feststellen, dass ich vergessen habe um was es eigentlich ging... 

Anyway, Ich bin ein AMD Fanboy, habe aber inzwischen zwei 2600K am Laufen. 2 Bullis werde ich trotzdem noch kaufen, da nebenbei 2 FX-taugliche AMD Platinen verbaut sind. Jedoch muss ich mir auch eingestehen das AMD einfach zu sehr den Anschluss verpasst hat.

Zudem diktiert Intel mit seiner enormen Marktdurchdringung eigentlich auch gleichzeitig wieviel Innovationen zugelassen werden. Konsolenports sind wohl ein Grund für die schlechte Verbreitung von Multithreaded Software (da mein ich hauptsächlich Spiele), aber ich denke dass sich die Entwickler auch Gedanken über die auf dem Markt befindlichen Systeme machen, und da gibts halt im Moment einfach nicht allzuviele 6 Kerner. Warum also eine Engine dafür schreiben?* AMD kann noch so viele Folien schreiben, 8Kerner werden erst Salonfähig, wenns Intel will.*

Der Bulldozer wird sich sicher nicht schlecht schlagen, aber welche Spiele profitieren denn schon von 4 Doppelkernmodulen? Die Konsolenports sicher nicht. Ich setzte alle meine Hoffnungen auf Dice mit der neuen Frostbite Engine und bete für eine gute Mehrkernskalierung. Ansonsten werden relativ schnell 2 Bulldozer auf dem Gebrauchtwarenmarkt erscheinen. Auch wenn mein grünes Herz verblutet.

Die Folien mit den Full-HD Inhalten sehen zwar toll aus und erfüllen damit ihren Zweck. Aber ich möchte auch gerne wissen, wie Zukunftssicher, sprich wie viel Reserve der Bulli mitbringt. Und diese Infos lässt AMD aus, wahrscheinlich weils die Reserve gar nicht gibt. Schade.


----------



## Charlie Harper (26. September 2011)

PsychoQeeny schrieb:


> Na bitte, wenn man nicht weiterweiß dann beleidigen ...und gerade son Spruch von jemanden, der Pausen hat, auf Threads  antwortet und rumhackt die 2 Monate alt waren
> 
> Super Ingo
> 
> ...


 
Wo hab Ich dich denn beleidigt? Und was soll das Pausen und Thread-Gelaber? Du unterstellst mir hier wieder irgendwelche Sachen, unglaublich. Und da fühlst du dich beleidigt? Ach komm, du beleidigst hier doch weit aus mehr als Ich. 

@Topic: Wenn AMD den 8150 für 190€ verscherbeln muss, damit ihn überhaupt jemand kauft, dann ist das schon erbärmlich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> @Topic: Wenn AMD den 8150 für 190€ verscherbeln muss, damit ihn überhaupt jemand kauft, dann ist das schon erbärmlich.


 
Warte doch erst mal ab, was der wirklich in Europa kosten wird, bevor du Prognosen anstellst.


----------



## Memphys (26. September 2011)

Naja, dann wäre er immerhin besser als der i5 2500k und damit wär man doch schonmal einen enormen Schritt weiter. Ich erwarte keien Wunderdinge und das sie auf einmal Intel überholen, es reicht mir wenn sie einfach immer näher rankommen und das scheint der Bulli ja zu tun, wenn er schonmal den i5 schlagen kann - Für mich ist damit Bulldozers Aufgabe erfüllt, Vishera/Komodo werden vllt. schon auf Augenhöhe agieren.


----------



## Charlie Harper (26. September 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Warte doch erst mal ab, was der wirklich in Europa kosten wird, bevor du Prognosen anstellst.


 
Wenn der FX 8150 doch angeblich fast so schnell wie ein 2600K ist, dann wäre AMD doch doof wenn man ihn nicht für mindestens 220 oder 230€ anbieten würde. 
Die Leistung wäre ja da, wieso dann den Preis so niedrig halten? Damit man mit dem P/L-Argument punkten kann? AMD sollte doch besser mal schauen, dass mit den CPUs auch ein ordentlicher Gewinn rein kommt.


----------



## cuthbert (26. September 2011)

Also erst mal sagen die AMD Folien, dass der Bulldozer einen 2500K im Schnitt schlagen kann, aber den 2600K nicht. Also ist das Konkurrent-Produkt wohl der 2500K und nicht der 2600K. Zudem bekommt man einen i7-2600 schon für 240€, da stünde ein FX 8150 für 230€ mit schlechterer Performance nicht so gut da.

AMD muss die Preise wie seit den Core-CPUs üblich niedrig halten. Alleine um Marktanteile zurück zu gewinnen. Wenn man für 190€ durchgehend mehr Performance bekommen kann als beim 2500K wäre das doch als ein gutes Angebot, verstehe nicht, was du daran "erbärmlich" findest. Es ist nun mal so, dass Intel mit seiner ja offensichtlich in weiten Teilen überlegenen Architektur die Preise dirigieren kann. AMD kann nur darauf reagieren.


----------



## Charlie Harper (26. September 2011)

Sicher, aber den 2500K bekommst du für 165€ und der ist auch nur ein paar Prozent hinter dem 8150. Der 8150 kann sich durchaus mit dem 2600K messen, da fände Ich einen Preis unter 200€ schon erbärmlich. AMD hat doch jetzt endlich eine CPU die an den 2600K heran kommt, da kann man auch mal mehr verlangen. 

Wenn beite CPUs etwa gleich auf liegen und der 8150 vielleicht 20€ billiger ist, dann hat AMD immer noch ein gutes Angebot, muss die CPU aber nicht für unter 200€ verscherbeln. Die sollen ihre CPUs nicht unter Wert verkaufen, das will Ich damit sagen.


----------



## cuthbert (26. September 2011)

Ja, aber "unter Wert verkaufen" und erbärmlich? Deine Wortwahl ist nicht sonderlich geschickt. Und wenn er 10% schneller wäre als der 2500K wären 190€ ja nicht unter Wert verkauft. Dann ist schon eher der 2600K überteuert im Vergleich zu seinem kleineren Bruder (üblicher High-End Aufschlag halt).

Wie gesagt die Leistung diktiert den Preis, aktuell weiß man nur, dass der FX 8150 wahrscheinlich für 245$ eingeführt werden soll, also 30$ mehr als der 2500K aktuell kostet. Daher kann man die Leistung zwar schon erahnen, aber das muss sich halt erst noch zeigen, ob es wirklich stimmt. 
Wenn es nicht stimmt wird der Straßenpreis dann schnell ganz anders aussehen. Es kann ja gut sein, dass alle Tester feststellen, dass das Bild doch nicht ganz so rosig aussieht, wie AMD es uns gerade ausmalt. Gerade in Bezug auf die Spiele-Performance darf man wohl noch sehr skeptisch sein...


----------



## quantenslipstream (26. September 2011)

Charlie Harper schrieb:


> Wenn der FX 8150 doch angeblich fast so schnell wie ein 2600K ist, dann wäre AMD doch doof wenn man ihn nicht für mindestens 220 oder 230€ anbieten würde.
> Die Leistung wäre ja da, wieso dann den Preis so niedrig halten? Damit man mit dem P/L-Argument punkten kann? AMD sollte doch besser mal schauen, dass mit den CPUs auch ein ordentlicher Gewinn rein kommt.


 
Der Preis ist ja aktuell 266 Dollar und jeder weiß, dass man das nicht direkt in Euro umrechnen kann, also denke ich, dass der Startpreis in Europa um 260€ liegen wird und dann wird Angebot und Nachfrage dafür sorgen, dass der Preis schnell der tatsächlichen Leistung entspricht. Wenn Bulldozer sich zwischen i5 und i7 ansiedeln wird, wird er auch dazwischen kosten.


----------



## cuthbert (26. September 2011)

Hm 266$? Hab immer 245$ gelesen..

Naja aber wie gesagt der Listenpreis vom i5-2500K ist ja 216$ und angesichts dessen, dass der hier für 175€ zu bekommen ist, klingt das mit den 190-200€ gar nicht mal so utopisch. Aber stimmt schon direkt zum Launch wirds wohl erst mal quasi 1:1 umgerechnet, vor allem wenn es wie zu erwarten erst mal nur einen Paperlaunch gibt.


----------



## B00 (27. September 2011)

Gegen den 2600K werden die AMDs jedenfalls keine Chance haben.
Schade, aber war abzusehen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (27. September 2011)

B00 schrieb:


> Gegen den 2600K werden die AMDs jedenfalls keine Chance haben.
> Schade, aber war abzusehen.


 
Aber immerhin kommen sie ja höchstwahrscheinlich relativ nah an ihn heran.
Die Leistungskrone bleibt somit weiter bei Intel, aber das Ergebnis ist mehr, als ich AMD zugetraut hätte.
Da wird dann, nachdem sich der Preis eingependelt hat, der Phenom II 965 doch früher als erwartet in Rente geschickt.


----------

